# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الثلاثاء 4 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الثلاثاء 4 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاثيوبى صلاح الدين يوقع رسميا للنمور



 وقع الاثيوبى صلاح سعيدو على إقرار إبداء الرغبة لنادى الاهلى شندى قبل لحظات من الان بالعاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا امام عضو مجلس اتحاد الكرة السوداني ومدرب المنتخب الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا وارسل الاهلى شندى مندوبه الى هناك لإكمال إجراءات التعاقد نظرا لسفر بعثة المنتخب الاثيوبى الى بتسوانا غداً ووقع مهاجم المنتخب الاثيوبى فيتالو لهلال الساحل أيضاً كهديه من الأرباب صلاح ادريس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كثر من 20 شخص بقيادة الوالى ..العجب يرفض طلب لجنة المريخ بالاعتزال ويؤكد قدرته على المواصلة


رفض فيصل العجب قائد المريخ طلب رئيس المريخ جمال الوالى له باعتزال اللعب وقال انه قادر على العطاء ولا يريد ان يعتزل الان ولم يستجب العجب لـ (20) شخصا جلسوا مع قبل قليل لكى يعلن رسميا اعتزاله الا انه اصر واكد قدرته على مواصلة المسيرة ووضع قائد المريخ العجب كل الذين ناقشوا معه امر اعتزاله فى موقف صعب  
 وكانت (سودانا فوق) قد انفردت قبل ساعات من الان بخبر تكوين لجنة للجلوس مع العجب ومطالبة الاعتزال
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رسميا ..المريخ يستغنى عن مونزا ونجم الدين ويصعد ثنائى الشباب

اكمل المريخ قبل لحظات من الان اجراءات تصعيد لاعبا الشباب ابراهيم محجوب الشهير بـ (ابراهومة) وحسن سليمان فى خانتى الزامبى مونزا ونجم الدين عبد الله لثلاث سنوات وحضر مراسم التوقيع الذى تابعته (سودانا فوق) اليوم المدير التنفيذى لنادى المريخ حسن يوسف
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أنباء عن اتفاق بين سعيد السعودى والأهلي شندى  

أكدت مصادر مقربة من مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ ان لجنة التسجيلات آمنت على شطب لاعب الفريق سعيد السعودى كشافات الفريق بسبب التمرد الاخير الذى قام به اللاعبين قبل مباراة الاهلى القاهرى فى مهرجان الوالى وكشفت سودانا فوق ان إدارة نمور شندى ناقشت تفاصيل اولى مع اللاعب لضمه لكشف النمورأنباء عن اتفاق بين سعيد السعودى والأهلي شندى  

أكدت مصادر مقربة من مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ ان لجنة التسجيلات آمنت على شطب لاعب الفريق سعيد السعودى كشافات الفريق بسبب التمرد الاخير الذى قام به اللاعبين قبل مباراة الاهلى القاهرى فى مهرجان الوالى وكشفت سودانا فوق ان إدارة نمور شندى ناقشت تفاصيل اولى مع اللاعب لضمه لكشف النمور
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سودانا فوق تنشر الحوار كاملا ..جمال الوالي يخرج الهواء الساخن عبر (صدى الملاعب)




 المجـلـس المستقيـــل أضـــاع علـى المــريخ650 الـف دولار
 أخطــأنا عندمـا صـورنا المريـخ كأنه برشلـــونة .. وبذلك عزلنا أنفسـنا عن الآخرين
 هذه قصة عصام الحاج والشيك والنيابة..
 ليست مشكلتي أن خطواتي أسرع.. المشكلة في بطء خطوات الآخرين
 قرارات كثيرة لم اتعامل معها بهدوء.. ولا أريد أن أنكأ الجراح

 بعيداً عن المقدمات .. ضيفنا لا يحتاج الى تعريف.. فهو أشهر من نار على علم، يكفي أن ينال لقب الرئيس الأكثر شعبية على مستوى الأندية العربية في إستفتاء برنامج صدى الملاعب الذي يقدمه المذيع المتألق مصطفى الاغا بقناة الـmbc.. بترحاب وبشاشة أولاد البلد استقبلنا أكثر وأشهر ولاة السودان شعبية ، وبين مد الأسئلة وجذر الإجابة تعالت الأصوات أحياناً، وخفضت أحياناً أخرى ونحن نمارس إستفزازاً متعمداً ليخرج الرئيس الشاب عن النص، تعامل مع بعض الأسئلة الساخنة ببرود شديد ودبلوماسية ليست غريبة عليه وهو يمثل على أرض الواقع القنصل الفخري للفلبين، وعبر الحوار بدا وكأنه يرسل جملة رسائل لأشخاص هناك مؤكداً على مقولته ( أنا شاطر في الكلام جداً) وهو كما قال كذلك.. دعونا نترك الكلام ونبحث عن الفعل في حوار بدأ غريباً وانتهى كما بدأ..فإلى مضابط الحوار لنترك للقارئ الكريم حق التقييم للرجل والحوار.
 كيف ينظر رئيس نادي المريخ لمهرجان تكريمه..؟
 بداية لابد لي ان ارحب بصحيفة صدى الملاعب وأتمنى للصحيفة الوليدة التقدم والازدهار كما اتمنى ان تكون اضافة حقيقية للصحافة في السودان وان تمنح القارئ ما يفتقده وظل يبحث عنه ولم يجده مؤكداً تعاوننا التام مع هذه الاصدارة الوليدة لتحقق النجاح المطلوب، بداية اعتقد ان التكريم الحقيقي هو وقوف ابناء المريخ من خلفي ومن هذا الجمهور العظيم الذي تعلمنا من عشقه وارتباطه للكيان انه الجمهور المعلم الذي يصنع الاحداث وهذا ما يدفعني شخصيا ويدفعنا جميعا للاجتهاد لبذل الغالي والنفيس من اجل اسعاده ولا بد من القول ان التكريم فرصة طيبة ولحظات لا تنسى بل وقد لا تتكرر
 وان معجبيك وأنصارك وأحبابك يلتفون حولك ويقفون معك ويدعمونك بقوة ويبادلونك الوفاء بالوفاء، وهذا هو سر سعادتي الغامرة بما يحدث من أهل المريخ تجاهي، الذين يجدون منى كل حب وامتنان وشكر لا تحده حدود، وهنا لابد لي من تأكيد حقيقة هامة للغاية وهي أن 90% من العطاء مرتبط بما أقابله من وفاء يمثله كل ألوان الطيف الرياضي بالسودان، وإن قوة الدفع الأساسية من بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى هي من جماهير المريخ المنتشرة داخل وخارج السودان التي تدفعني لبذل المزيد في الفترة القادمة من أجل إسعادها.
 عندما تنهزم الفكرة.. غادر جمال عبر بوابة الاستقالة ليعود عبر شباك التعيين؟
 لم تكن هناك فكرة مهزومة، ولكن كانت هنالك رؤى نود تحقيقها كانت الظروف ضدها، كما كانت هناك فترة طويلة من العمل الشاق والمتواصل، وأعتقد أن العودة فرضتها ظروف معينة ومحددة، وترددت أن لا أكون غالياً على جمهور المريخ وعلى أقطابه ورموزه والسلطة المشرفة على الرياضة في البلاد، وأنا خرجت وكلي ثقة في أن الاستقالة لابد أن تكون حتى اتيح الفرصة لوجوه جديدة ولم يكتمل الخروج بحضور وجوه جديدة بل اكتمل بخروج شخص واحد، واعتقد أن ذهاب جزء وبقاء جزء أثر على الفكرة.
 * مجلس بلا رئيس مسؤول..؟
 لم أنظر على الإطلاق لتجانس المجموعة لأنني لم أشعر أنني أردت فعل شيء من خلال العمل مع أشخاص ولم استطع عمل هذا الشيء، عودتي جاءت في ذلك الوقت عبر الانتخاب وبعد رجاءات كثيرة لدرجة أن البعض طالبني أن أعمل مع مجلس منتخب لمدة سنة، وعندما قررت الذهاب كان ذلك بكل أريحية، وكان من الممكن أن يأتي آخرون أفضل ولا أعتقد أبداً أن وجود مجلس من دون رئيس يتحمل المسئولية يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً ويستمر.

 * مسؤوليتي تضاعفت بعد الاستقالة..؟
 تقدير الوفاء يختلف من شخص لآخر، وعملت إبان فترة استقالتي مثل ما كنت أعمل وأنا رئيساً شرعياً للنادي، بل سددت كل التزامات التسجيلات محلية وأجنبية وأسهمت في مسيرة مجلس التسيير كثيراً جداً وأؤكد لكم بملء الفم أنني عندما كنت رئيساً للنادي قبل الاستقالة لم أكن أًعرف ما صرفته وأنا مستقيل ودفعت كل ذلك من حر مالي، وحقيقة عندما كنت رئيساً دفعت أقل مما كنت أدفعه وأنا مستقيل، وأود أن أشير الى أن ما دفعته للمجموعة التي لم تستقيل خلال خمسة أشهر تواجدها فيها كان من الممكن أن أدفع أقل منه بكثير وأنا رئيس للنادي لأنني استطيع أن أسخّر علاقاتي.
 * ولماذا لم يستمر المجلس المستقيل..؟
 إذا كانت الناس تتحدث عن مشاركة في الجوانب المالية من جانب جمهور المريخ وأنصاره المنتشرين بكل بقاع الدنيا خلال فترة العشر سنوات التي تقلدنا فيه زمام الأمور بالنادي فعلنا فيها كل ما كان من شأنه أن يدعم المسيرة المريخية من جيب أنصاره وأحبابه وعشاقه، أقمنا خلالها نفرات غير مسبوقة، شاركت فيها عواتك المريخ بمقتنيات ذهبية وحُلي، كما جاءت لواري الطوب ومواد البناء من الجريفات وبتري ومن كل مناطق الخرطوم حتى اكتمل البناء في الاستاد من أماكن مختلفة فضلاً عن الدعم المالي، والمشاركة التي كانت ولا تزال فاعلة من قبل جمهور وأنصار المريخ وأعتقد أنه خلال فترتنا في رئاسة نادي المريخ كان دخل الرعاية في سنة واحدة تفوق مليون ونصف المليون دولار من خلال عقد مع سما ميديا بستمائة ألف دولار ومع باجعفر بستمائة وخمسون ألف دولار كما كنا نتحصل على جزء كبير من أموال التسيير بواسطة الدعم والمشاركات غير المحصورة حيث أنني كنت متواجدا بشكل دائم بالنادي اتفقنا على ما يلي الإنشاء والبناء عشرات المليارات فضلاً عن العلاقات التي كنا نسخرها لأجل المريخ إضافة للاستفادة من جماهيرية النادي لمصلحة الكيان ولا أنسى أن دخل المباراة حينها كان لا يقل عن خمسمائة الى ستمائة مليون جنيه بالقديم، وأعتقد أن جملة المبالغ التي حصلنا عليها إذا كان هناك حراك لماذا لم يستمر المجلس وإذا كنت أنا كفرد وفرت للمريخ ما يفوق الثلاث مليارات في خمس شهور وهي بواقع ستمائة مليون شهرياً، وإذا هم وجدوا دعماً من غيري السؤال لماذا لم يستمروا؟  
 * مليون دولار استضافة سيكافا..؟
 إذا كان المهرجان فقد عملنا مئات المهرجانات والليالي الثقافية، بل نفذنا برامج لم تتكرر بالسودان ولا في تاريخه القريب إضافة لذلك نظمنا بطولة سيكافا التي نجحت بصورة غير منظورة على الإطلاق التي أشرف عليها شباب من المريخ والتي ضمت أندية من ثلاثة عشر دولة من خلال حفل افتتاح وختام كان حديث الجميع ولم يكن مسبوقاً لمدة أكثر من خمسين عاماً ويكفي أن انطباع المشاهد وقتها بدأ وكأنه يشاهد في حفل أولمبي، نعم نحن صرفنا مليون دولار على سيكافا ونجحنا في تعويضه، واعترف أننا في بطولة سيكافا التي نظمناها في 2009م صرفنا صرفاً طائلاً ولكن في ذات الوقت أوجدنا للمريخ سمعة فاقت الإقليم وتخطته الى جميع أنحاء العالم.
 * الجمهور داعم مؤثر..؟
 للتاريخ أقول إن دعم المريخ لم يكن من جيب جمال لوحده، وإنما كان هناك الكثير من أبناء النادي والمهتمين بأمره وهذا الأمر معلوم لكثير من أهل المريخ إضافة لدعم كان يأتينا من كثير من المؤسسات الدولية والحكومية وكانوا للأمانة يدعمون المريخ بسخاء بل وتوالت مساهمة أبناء المريخ بشكل مباشر في البناء والإعمار سواء أن كان ذلك بالنادي او الاستاد وسفلتة الشوارع وإذا كنت تريد أن تعرفهم لن تستطيع ذلك لأنهم كانوا يدفعون من أجل المريخ، وأعتقد أن الجمهور كان جزءاً كبيراً وعامل مؤثر للغاية في دعم مسيرة المريخ عبر تواجده المستمر في كل فعاليات النادي والدليل على ذلك أن استاد المريخ كان يمتلئ على آخره في بطولة سيكافا وهو دليل واضح على دعم الجمهور للكيان ووقفتهم مع النادي حتى في أصعب وأحلك الظروف وكل ذلك كان عبارة عن مشاركات يجب الإشارة إليها والإشادة بها ونتوقف عندها، واعتقد أن بعض الناس لديهم وهم، واهمين أنفسهم وإذا كان هناك خمسة أو ستة أشخاص يدعمون المريخ أعتقد أن هناك المئات من الناس الذين ظلوا يدعمون بخساء خلال مسيرتي ويقدمون مساعدات لا يريدون أن تظهر في الصحف او غيرها وكانوا على ثقة بأن القيادة الموجودة بالمريخ تعمل من أجله وتدفع له بسخاء ولن أقول لك لما كنت رئيساً للمريخ من كان يدفعون لي كانوا يدفعون في الخفاء.
 *هذه قصة عصام الحاج والشيك والنيابة..؟
 هنا من حقي أن أتساءل بشكل مباشر إجابته واضحة هل كان المجلس السابق او الذي استقال أخيراً، وطوال الخمسة أو الستة أشهر التي قضوها عقب استقالتي هل دخل أي واحد منهم السجن؟ مرة واحدة كانت لعصام الحاج وأرسلت له في نفس اللحظة شيك بالمبلغ وتم الإفراج عنه وسبق أن تحدثت بأجهزة الإعلام قلت أنني على استعداد لتسديد ديون أي شخص على المريخ وعدا ذلك لا يوجد أحد تم اقتياده للنيابة أو تم حبسه بالسجن.
 وبالمناسبة لا يوجد نادي في العالم ليس عليه ديون على الإطلاق وريال مدريد النادي العريق بكل أبعاده العالمية يعاني من الديون ولا اعتقد أن هناك من تم القبض عليه وقضى ليلة في السجن ولم نتدخل لحل مشكلته، وهل هناك من له مديونية على المريخ ولم نسددها؟ وهل هناك أحد طول خمسة أو ستة أشهر دخل السجن ولم نقم بالإفراج عنه؟ وأنا جاهز لتسديد أي مديونية على المريخ وان كان هناك أي شخص في السجن ولم نرسل له ما يفك أسرة فإننا مسئولون عن ذلك تماماً.
 * مسيرة المريخ تجبرني علي الدفع..!
 لو لم أكن أريد أن تتواصل حركة المريخ لتستمر لما كان هنالك سبباً واحداً يجعلني أصرف ما يصل الى ثلاثة مليارات من الجنيهات ولسددت بها الديون التي على النادي وأرضى بها نفسي تماماً ولكن كان هدفي أن تتواصل مسيرة المريخ التي تحتم علينا أن ندفع للمريخ دون حساب.
 * مافي زول بات في الحراسة..!
 السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هل تم الحجز على مقصورة استاد المريخ او تم منع الجمهور من الدخول في أي مباراة؟ وما حدث أعتقد أنه مجرد اجراءات ونزاع ودعني أورد رواية خلال فترة الأخ صلاح الشيخ بالجمارك التي سبق أن تم اقتيادي لنفس النيابة التي استدعت عصام الحاج بسبب الكراسي، والجمارك إلا أنني نجحت في حل المشكلة وقلت لصلاح الشيخ (نحن جبنا رئيس الجمهورية وقال ليك يا صلاح الشيخ أديهم إعفاء زي ما بتدوا المصانع إعفاء واعتبروهم مثل المصانع وهم يجددوا استادهم) وهنا طالبني صلاح الشيخ بخطاب مكتوب مشيراً الى أنهم لا يعتمدون ما يقال عبر المايكرفون ولكنهم يحتاجون للرسمي من الورق حتى يستندوا عليه إذا كان هناك إعفاء، وطيلة فترة رئاستي كان هنالك من يطالبنا بمبالغ مالية لا نعلم عنها شيئاً والسؤال هل في زول بات بالحراسة والناس البتكلموا ديل هل فيهم من بات في الحراسة وما دفعنا ليه قروش..؟.
 * هذه هي قصة سيكافا..!
 فيما يلي الملف المالي لسيكافا فإن أمين عبد القادر قدم لنا بمجلس الإدارة التقارير الكافية والشافية التي توضح الجوانب المالية والتي قمنا بمناقشتها ووقفنا عليها واعتبر المجلس من خلال الاجتماع أنها مقنعة وتمت إجازة التقارير المرفوعة وإجازتها بصورة رسمية وهذه المسألة مر عليها ثلاث أو أربع سنوات وقفل هذا الملف بل قدمنا كل ذلك للجمعية العمومية من خلال خطاب الميزانية.
 * المجلس المستقيل أضاع على المريخ650 الف دولار..!
 أعتقد أن سيما ميديا عندها حق فقد دفعت شيك للمريخ مقدم (600) ألف دولار وعندها عقد بـ(650) ألف دولار للشعار تم الغاؤه من قبل المجلس المستقيل وكان من الممكن الاستفادة منه لو ارتدى المريخ الشعار او لم يرتديه من خلال العقد والآن المريخ ليس لديه رعاية وما لابس شعار، وبسب الغاء العقد فقد المريخ مبلغ (650) ألف دولار وكان من شروط سيما ميديا بيع منتجات المريخ ويرتدي شعار وتدفع مبلغ (150) ألف دولار سنوياً وكان العقد لباجعفر التي تنازلت لسما ميديا والا كان الراعي الرسمي MTN مقابل (400) ألف دولار وقد اقنعت مالك جعفر أن تشتري باجعفر حق الإعلان على (الأكمام) أو خلف «الفنيلة» وبموجب ذلك تدفع (650) ألف دولار بغض النظر عن نحن «لبسنا» أو «ما لبسنا» وفي فرق بين الاثنين الإعلان داخل الملعب والإعلان على الشعار.
 * صلاح كان بخاف مني..!
 أنا من سجل هيثم الرشيد للمريخ ودفعت له المبلغ وفي حضور ود الياس وكان المبلغ المرصود وقتها (20 مليون) صلاح ادريس سنة 95 او 96 وكنا في عز الشغل وكان معنا شجرابي وكنت أناقشه على طول الطريق فقال أخاف على الهلال من المريخ حضور جمال الوالي ووقتها لم أكن أفكر في الذهاب للمريخ. 
 لم أسجل لفداسي أي لاعب فقط قمت بتشييد النادي وصلاح ادريس هو من يسجل لهم ويضرب لعز الدين الجاك يسأله عن الفريق ويقدم لهم الدعم وأنا والله العظيم لا أعرف حتى موقف فداسي في الدروي، ويتم ذلك أحياناً من خلال اتصال من صلاح ادريس الذي تعهد بتسجيل عدد من اللاعبين لفداسي في الدورة الثانية وفي وجود صلاح دفعنا للتدخل أكثر من مرة وبمثل ما نجح في تحويل مسار بعض لاعبي المريخ للهلال سددنا له عدداً من الضربات منها كلتشي وطمبل وهناك أشياء كان صلاح يجبرني عليها.
 * صورنا المريخ كبرشلونة..
 ما شرط تنفذ حاجاتك بخبث وأنا ما شعرت أنني دخلت معركة طلعت منها خاسر، وأعتقد أن المريخ كان ينفذ في أعمال كبيرة على مستوى البنيات وكان حديث اعلامنا عن الطفرة والنقلة الضخمة التي صورناها وحولناها لأسطورة كأنه برشلونة دفع كل الأندية للعب أمامنا بقوة، وحقيقة نحن عزلنا أنفسنا عن الآخرين بما صورناه عن المريخ وتسببت في تواترات وإشكاليات، وكان الأفضل أن نتعامل بالكتمان.
 * صلاح ادريس كان نقطة تحول..؟
 صلاح جاء بفهم وتخطيط وإمكانيات لا أجد فرصة إلا وأشيد بإمكانيات صلاح الفكرية والمادية وأعتقد أن ما حققه بالهلال وأهلي شندي خير شاهد على إمكانياته وفهمه وإدراكه الواسع وهو من الشخصيات الفريدة في الوسط الرياضي وهو جاء بترتيب وأنا جيت بالصدفة وحقيقة أنا ما حسيت بأنو في معركة طلعت فيها خاسر، شرط تعلن عن حاجاتك ممكن تعملها في صمت، واعتقد جازماً أن صلاح له دور كبير وخير وفير ولم يكن وقفاً على الهلال وإنما على كثير من الأندية في السودان وله في الهلال محبين ومعجبين وفترة زاهية ونحن في المريخ كنا نجاري الأخ الصديق صلاح ادريس في أفكاره التي أعتقد إننا استفدنا منها استفادة كبيرة ولا تقدر بثمن وكل من يقلل من هذا العمل أما جاحد او منكر وهي فترة تمثل نقطة تحول كبيرة بتاريخ الكرة السودانية.
 * لا أستطيع إرضاء الكل..؟
 رضا كل الناس غاية لا يمكن أن تدرك قد لا يرضى البعض عن ما تقوم به من عمل وهو أمر مفروغ منه حتى لو حققنا الفوز بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذه الكأس الغالية للسودان ثقة تماماً أن هناك من يقول إننا لم نحقق البطولة في الميدان وسيقولون نحن اشتريناها.
 * أنا شاطر جداً في الكلام..؟
 لا أكتب شعراً ولا أميل للكتابة الصحافية ولا أستطيع أن أنافس صلاح ادريس في كثير من الجوانب الأخرى وأقول ليكم (أنا ما شاطر في الكتابة.. أنا شاطر جداً في الكلام).
 * كلامكم البتكتبو ده ما بحرقني..!
 لا أضيق بالنقد على الإطلاق، بل أبحث عن النقد الذي يفيدني في تصحيح الأخطاء فنحن أولاً وأخيراًبشر، وأعتقد أن هنالك كثير من الأشخاص عندهم عقدة انتقاد الرئيس، وهناك من يعتقد أن الكتابة عن الرئيس هي انتصار لهم ومعركة رابحة، وفي ناس منذ حضرنا للوسط الرياضي قبل عشر سنوات، (ما شفنا ليهم حاجة كويسة فينا) أنا اتقبل النقد المفيد بمثل الإطراء وأختصر الأمر (لا إطراء سيزيدني ولا نقد سينقصني، وبالمناسبة (وزي ما انتو بتعتقدوا أنو نحن بنحب الفلاشات في ناس بحبو الإساءة) ودون ذكر أسماء (في واحد صحافي مريخي خلى لي أساءة إلا عملها ومرة لاقاني وقال لي نحن اخوان وكدة قلت ليهو نعم نحن اخوان لكن الدين قال تنصر أخاك ظالماً او مظلوماً، ولو شافوا ظالم يردوا والرد ما بالإساءة. بل بالنقد والكلمة الطيبة، والنقد عندو أدب وعلى فكرة أنا أبوي كان كاتب بكتب في مجلة الرسالة وكان بقعد مع العقاد وهو رادي على بروف اسمو النويهي وكاتب تحت مزارع بفداسي الحليماب ومشى ليهو بأدب وذوق وأنت تفترض توصل الحاجة للشخص بأدب وذوق، ومثلاً يقول (جلدتو، وكدة وهو جلد منو (أنا ما زول زيك أنت قايل نفسك جدلت مورينو ولا لابورتا.. ) انتو قايلين الكلام البتكتبوا دا بحرقني.. والله ولا بحرك فيني شعرة، بتعامل مع النقد واحد يقول ليك المريخ ضاع وجاب المواسير.. المريخ ما ضاع.
 * في موضوع وارغو لم أجد ما يساعدني..!
 واقعنا الاحترافي ضعيف والديل على ذلك أن وارغو عندما حضر للسودان كان هدافاً بدوري الأبطال بـ(13) هدف وتم الاحتفاء به من قبل الاتحاد الأفريقي في اليوبيل الذهبي وعرضوا لهذا اللاعب شريط يتحدث عن أهدافه، كان من المفترض أن أتعامل مع هذا اللاعب بطريقة محددة عند توقيع العقد وأن يكون هناك بند يشترط على اللاعب مثلاً ان يحرز على الأقل نفس عدد الأهداف الذي أحرزه في البطولة السابقة وإلا تم الخصم من مرتبه، إلا أنني لم أجد من يساعدني على ذلك، ومثل هذه الأشياء لا يقوم بها رئيس النادي إنما آخرون، وأي حاجة عملناها في المريخ عملناها بنية خالصة وأعتقد أن المريخ في عهدنا اكتسب صورة زاهية ومشرفة في البطولات الأفريقية والآن تصدر المريخ الدورة الأولى وخسر عشر نقاط، وأنا من الأفضل أن أكون الثاني مع الأقوياء أفضل من أن أكون الأول على الضعفاء.
 * لو فزنا بسيكافا لأتهمونا بشرائها..!
 حقيقة قمنا بعمل كبير وشاق وطوعنا المستحيل وفي عهدنا قدم المريخ نفسه على أفضل ما يكون وحينما نظمنا بطولة سيكافا وحصلنا على المركز الثاني لم نرضى عن ذلك ولكن حتى لو نجحنا وحصلنا على المركز الأول ثق تماماً إن البعض سوف يكتب أن المريخ نظم البطولة واشتراها، وهذه البطولة شارك فيها فريق مثل مازيمبي الذي واصل في البطولة الأفريقية للأندية بقوة، وفي عهدنا قمنا بعمل شاق وكبير وانجزنا كثير من الملفات المهمة وحينما قررت التنحي كان ذلك من أجل اتاحة الفرصة للآخرين ليخدموا الكيان ويجدوا الفرصة الكافية لخدمة ناديهم.
 * فرغنا إبراهومة لهذا السبب..
 من المتفرض أن تكون هنالك لائحة حقيقية تنظم عمل المحترفين ولدي رأي واضح في المحترف الذي يأتي من الخارج إذا كان يريد أن يجلس على دكة البدلاء، فذهابه أفضل لأن المحترف الأجنبي مكانه التشكيلة الأساسية لذلك قمنا بتكليف الأخ إبراهومة مدير الكرة بإعداد وتجهيز لائحة حتى يتم اعتمادها بشكل رسمي في المرحلة القادمة وتم تفريغه لمدة ثلاثة أشهر من أجل إجازة من العمل حتى تأتي اللائحة بالشكل المطلوب لتدفع اللاعبين للاجتهاد خاصة عند الإصابة من خلال خصم إذا طالت فترة الإصابة ولم يجتهد اللاعب للرجوع بصورة سريعة ونحن عندنا اخفاقات كبيرة يجب أن نستصحبها في الجانب الإداري حتى نعمل بشكل مختلف.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري يزور يس في القاهرة

سجل الدولي عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ زيارة الى زميله في الفريق الحارس يس يوسف ، بمقر اقامته في القاهرة ،التي سافر اليها يس مستشفيا من الاصابة التى تعرض لها في يده اثناء تدريبات الفريق قبل مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري 
 ووضع الحضري الصورة برفقة يس مع حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك وكتب عليها :"الف سلامة لياسين يوسف"
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يتراجع عن شطب بله وسعيد ويضم مدافع الأهلى

تحصلت الزاوية على معلومات هامة تتعلق بموقف إدارة المريخ من تصرفات بعض النجوم الكبار فى مهرجان تكريم جمال الوالى كما أشارت الزاوية حيث تقرر إستدعاء الثنائى بله جابر وسعيد مصطفى وتوجيه إنذارات لهما مع عقوبة مالية ومنحهما فرصة أخيرة كما تقرر أن يقوم المريخ بضم مدافع الأهلى الخرطومى على جعفر كما إنفردت الزاوية قبل أسبوع وذلك فى خانة المهاجم محمد موسى الذى ستتم إعارته لناديه السابق.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*العجب يرفض الإعتزال .. المجلس يمنحه فرصة أخيرة ويعد بمشاركة اسبانيول في تكريمه

 علمت الزاوية ان قائد المريخ فيصل العجب رفض فكرة الإعتزال والتكريم على الرغم من إلتزام جمال الوالى بإستقدام إسبانيول الإسبانى لمهرجان الإعتزال وطالب بمنحه فرصة اللعب لموسمين قادميين ولكن رأى الإدارة عكس ذلك وتم الإتفاق على منحه فرصة أخيرة للتفكير وإصدار القرار النهائى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق

حروف كروية


 أنا أخاف من ميسي (يطلع لي)نيمار
 سعادة كبيرة غمرت محبي فريق برشلونة الاسباني بعدان تحقق حلم التعاقد مع الجوهرة البرازيلية وخليفة الملك بيليه النجم الكبير نيمار ابن العشرين ربيعا و مهاجم منتخب السامبا وفريق سانتوس ليرتدي شعار البارسا في الموسم الجديد كأجمل هدية تقدمها ادارة النادي للقاعدة الجماهيرية واعظم صفقة لقلعة النجوم والبطولات التي تتزين دائما باغلي المواهب التي تصنع الفرح والمتعة الحقيقية لكرة القدم فكان حفل استقباله امس بالنادي الكتولوني حدثا لايقل عن الفوز بلقب.
 انتظر عشاق النادي الكتلوني ضم هذا اللاعب الموسم الماضي وانتاب الخوف البعض بعد ان تردد انه في طريقه الي الند والغريم التقليدي ريال مدريد والان وبعد ان اصبح الحلم حقيقة لاشك ان كل محبي كرة الكرة الجميلة سينتظرون علي احر من الجمر بداية الموسم الرياضي الاسباني للاستمتاع بثنائية ميسي وليمار او ثلاثية النجمين مع الاسباني انيستا ولانعرف كيف سيكون حال دفاعات كل الفرق التي ستواجه خط هجوم البارسا الذي فعل مافعل بكل من واجهه قبل ان ياتيه ليمار ولااظن ان كل طرق اللعب واساليب الدفاع يمكن ان تنجح في الخروج بسلام امام هذه الدرر الغالية.
 ليمار وباجماع كل خبراء اللعبة في العالم يعد واحدا من اعظم المواهب التي قدمتها حواء البرازيل في السنوات الاخيرة ومع احترامنا لكل النجوم التي ابدعت وامتعت وعلي راسها روماريو ورونالدو ورنالدينو وكاكا الا ان ليمارنجم غير فهو يجمع كل الصفات التي تميز بها هؤلاء النجوم من سرعة ومهارة وحساسية نحو الشباك واحراز الاهداف بكلتا القدمين والراس والضربات الثابتة والتحرك بدون كرة والضغط علي المدافعين بل وادائه لادوار دفاعية.
 وان كان بيليه اسطورة الملاعب وملك الكرة قد اطلق تصريحا يؤكد فيه ان ليمار افضل من ميسي ورد عليه مفخرة الكرة الارجنتينية ديغو ماردونا براي لصالح مواطنه فان هاتين الشهادتين تؤكدان ان برشلونة جمع كل ماهو جميل في الكرة البرازيلية والارجنتينية او كرة امريكا اللاتينية .
 ننتظر موسم استثنائي للبارسا واتخيل أن لسان حال محبي ريال مدريد يقول علي طريقة الممثل الكبير عادل امام في مسرحية( شاهد ماشفش حاجة) بعد ان خرج له الاسد (انا بخاف من ميسي يطلع لي ليمار) .
 ابيدال مورينو وداعا
 اختلفت المشاعر امسية السبت الماضي في ختام مباريات الليقا الاسبانية بين جمهور برشلونة ومحبي ريال مدريد حيث بكي الاول مودعا نجمه الفرنسي ابيدال في مباراة الفريق امام ملقا بعد ان تقرر عدم تجيد عقده بسبب مرض السرطان وتقدم السن بعد مسيرة حافلة مع الفريق .
 بينما ودع الثاني مدربه البرتقالي مورينو امام اساسونا دون ان يتعاطف معه بعد ان خرج الفريق من هذا الموسم خالي الوفاض من اي لقب لامحلي ولاقاري فعاد مورينو الي داره السابقة فريق شلسي اللندني الذي حققق معه اعظم الانجازات وعلي راسها دوري ابطال اروبا وقد انطبق عليه مثلنا السوداني (عودة العرجا لي مراحها).
 بكينا جميعا مع ابيدال المسلم.
 حروف خاصة
 لاللمحلية اليوم في الحروف الكروية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب النعمان


النعمان حسن

 يا بخت اللاعب المال سائب و الانجاز غائب 



 الحقيقة مرة ولكنها فى النهاية تبقى الحقيقة ومكابر من يغالطها ولا يغالطها الا صاحب غرض او مصلحة فانديتنا عمرها يقارب المائة العام وتاريخنا يقول اننا من مؤسسى الكرة الافريقية والعربية بل كانت انديتنا من قادتهاعندما لميكن عددها يزيد عن اصالبع اليد ولكننا الاسوأ نتيجة مقارنة بالكرة الافريقية او العربية.

 المعيار للنجاح لا يقاس بالبطولات المحلية التى اصبحنا بسببها كالنعامة ندفن رؤؤسنا فى الرمال لنتباهى ونفاخر بها ونحن نعلم انما نخادع انفسنا عندما نزايد بالانجازات المحليةوغيرنا ممن شاركناهم هذا التاريخ يفاخرون بانجازاتهم الخارجية التى سجلوا بها انديتهم بل ودولهم بين عظماء الكرة اقليميا وقاريا بل وبعضهم عالميا. مثل مصر ونيجريا والكمرون وجنوب افريقيا

 مائة عام وانديدنا لا يسجل التاريخ لها الا بلوغ نهائى كاس الاندية ابطال افريقيا مرتين فقط للهلال وبطولة واحدة هى البطولة الثانونية فى ساحة التنافس بين الابطال للمريخ اما على مستوى السودان فالتاريخ لا يعرف له وجودا الا بطولة واحدة لكاس الامم الافريقية عام 70 ومشاركة واحدة فى الاولمبياد ميونخ 72 ومشاركة واحدة كاس العالم للشباب ايطاليا عام 91 وهو العا م الذى غاب بعده السودان نهائيا عن اى انجاز خارجى.

 من الاهمية هنا انا اسجل للتاريخ ان ما تحقق من انجازات رغم قلتها فلقد قد تحققت فى عهد ادارات وشخصيات كان اخرها رحمة الله عليه عبدالمجيد منصور فى الهلال والاخ محمد الياس اطال الله عمره ومتعه بالصحة والعافية فى المريخ والذين جاء دورهم خاتمة لاجيال عمالقة من الاداريين ولكن مايهمنى هنا ان هذه الانجازات لم ترتبط بالمال رغم انهم اجزلوا العطاء لانديتهم بلا من فى حدود امكانتهم المحدودة ولم يكن ما يقدمونه من عطاء لم يكن يومها مالا سائبا مهدرا بلا مقومات فنية فى لاعبين يتم استجلابهم من اجانب ومحليين بالمليارات وملايين الدولارات كما نشهد هذا اليوم.

 ويابخت اللاعب بل وويابخت من لا يملك منهم مؤهلات فالمال يتدفق بلا حسابات فنية لهذا فان فترة ما بعد الانجازات بل وتسميتها الصحيحة فترة الاخفاقات والانتكاسات فانها الفترة التى تدفق فيها المال السائب بلا حساب وهى فترة تستحق ان نطلق عليها انها فترة المال السائب والانجاز الغائب.

 دفعنى لتناول هذا الموضوع الان ما نشهده من مال يهدر بالمليارات اليوم وفى فترة ما تسمى فترة التسحيلات الثانية والتى تشهد الكثير من التعاقدات والشطب لدرجة ان جلد الفريق يتغير تماما عنه فى الدورة الاولى مع ان نفس التاعيات نشهدها فى فترة التسحجيلات الاولى مع انطلاقة كل موسم حيث يتغير جلد الاندية مع بداية كل موسم ثم يتغير ثانية قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية

 واذا كنت اتحدث عن انجازات الفترة الاسبق للمال السائب فان صندوق الاندية من طاقم اللاعبين يبقى كما هو لسنوات طويلة ولا تحدث فيه متغيرات الا لقلة من اللاعبين فيبقى عضم الفريق واساسه واحدا وثابتا لان قوام الفرقة التفاهم بين مكوناتها من اللاعبين وهذا ما لا يتحقق مع تغيير الجلد بصورىة فوضوية على مستوى اللاعبين والمدربين بعد ان اصبح المال السائب يتفق بلا حدود بعد ان استولت على الاندية طبقة من اصحاب المال يفتقدون الخبرة الفنية وربما تكون دوافع بعضهم غير رياضية او عاطفية لهذانثروا المال بللا معايير فنية حتى فسد الوسط الرياضى بكل مؤسساته الا من قلة لاتزال تشكل وجودا غير مؤثر فى ساحة الرياضة.

 لقد شاءت الظروف ان اكون لمدة 14 عاما فى القاهرة قريبا من الاهلى والزنملك وغيرهم من الاندية المصرية والذين سجلوا لمصر تاريخا ميز مصر على كل دول افريقيا واشهد الله انه طوال هذه الفترة لم اشهد ان ايا منهم غير جلده باكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين كحد اقصى الامر الذى يبقى على عضم الفريق ثابتا كما هو بل حتى من يتم اضافتهم للفرقة فانهم يبقون فى مقاعد الاحتياطى حتى يتحقق الانسجام بينهم والفرقة حتى لا يشكل وجودهم اخلالا بجماعية الفرقة.ومن المفارقات اذا استدعينا تاريخ الهلال والمريخ فى ذبلك العهد فلقد سبق واجريت تحقيقا صحفيا مع الدكتور كمال عبدالوهاب اخطر المهاجمين الذين عرفتهم الكرة السودانية الا انه وباعترافه انه بقى لموسمين على كنبة الاختياطى يتفرج على الفرقة قبل ان ياخذ مكانه اساسيا ويصبح قائدا للفرقة وهو نفس ما حدث مع كابتن عمار خالد وغيرهم من اللاعبين.اما اليوم فمن الطبيعى ان يدخل اللاعب التشكيلة قبل التمرين بل ويصبح قائدا للفرقة

 قصدت بهذا ان اؤكد ان مالحق بالكرة السودانية هو هذا المال السائب الذى اصبح سببا فى تغيير الاندية جلدها ليس مع كل موسم بل ويالها من سذاجة خلال الموسم نفسه حيث نلعب كل دورة بفرقة غير الدورة الاولى وربما بمدرب غير المدرب مما يفقد الاندية الانسجام والجماعية ولكنها فوضى المال السائب والبحث عن الاضواء حتى لو غابت الكرة عن ساحة الاضواء,

 ويا بخت اللاعب المال سائب والانجاز غائب واى ادعاء بغير هذا كاذب ومن يدعيه منتفع وصاحب مصلحة.وحتى تزول دولة المصالح لاخير فينا ان لم نقلها.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير محمد النادر
ومشكووووووووووووووور على الابداع
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كرات عكسية

التجنيس شغّال )الله ينّور!!..(
* معذرة للغياب عن الكتابة خﻼل اﻻيام
الثﻼثة الماضية لظروف قاهرة.. والشكر
لكل اﻻعزاء القراء الذين حرصوا على
اﻻستفسار عبر الهاتف او الرسائل
اﻻلكترونية.. وها نحن قد عدنا ونتمنى ان
يكون العود أحمد!!..
* تابعت المهرجان الباهت الذي اقيم
لتكريم )الرئيس الطوالي( بمشاركة اﻻهلي
المصري.. وحمدت الله كثيراً على عدم
مشاركة )البيه( الذي حاول )انتهاز( الفرصة
لترطيب اﻻجواء واعتقد انه نجح!!..
* ضحكت ولجنة تسجيﻼت المريخ تعلن،
اثناء المهرجان، اعتماد تسجيل اولفيه ﻷنه
ببساطة )عمل حركتين( بتوصية من بلدياته
باسكال جعلت الجمهور المتعصب يصرخ
في المدرجات.. وخﻼص تم اعتماد الرجل
ونال )الجنسية( بسرعة البرق!!..
* اﻻهلي المصري، وعلى الرغم من ان
ﻻعبيه ادوا بربع مستواهم ﻷنها مباراة
احتفالية ستعين النادي على حل مشاكله
المالية، اﻻ انه تمكن من الفوز على المريخ
ولهف الدوﻻرات وغادر!!..
* معطيات الهزيمة التي ظهرت مع بداية
الشوط الثاني جعلت الجهاز الفني للمريخ
يعجل بقتل المباراة فكانت التبديﻼت التي
شوهت اللقاء وفشلت في تحويله الى
تقسيمة خاصة وان هدفي الفوز سجلهما
سيد حمدي ودومنيك!!..
* لم يجد البعض تفسيراً لـ)الربكة( التي
أدى بها اكرم امام اﻻهلي مع العلم ان ما
تردد عن امكانية مشاركة الحضري في
اللقاء وتحديه لفريقه السابق هو السبب
في ذلك التشتت!!..
* قلبي كان مع الجماهير المسكينة
الصابرة التي لم تجد غير الصمت بديﻼ
وابتلع كل من بالمدرجات ريقه حزناً على
الهزيمة والربكة التي صاحبت المهرجان!!..
) *البيه الهارب( وكالعادة لم يفوت الفرصة
الذهبية.. ونجح في )خم( اﻻدارة المريخية
التي ثبت انها ﻻ تزال مبهورة به بدليل
اﻻتفاق اﻻخير الذي تم بين الطرفين!!..
* اﻻتفاق الذي تم تحت عنوان )سيب وانا
اسيب( الى جانب تواضع المقدرات اﻻدارية
التي يعلمها البيه هي التي فرشت له طريق
العودة!!..
* عاد )البيه( معززاً مكرماً رغم كل
التجاوزات التي قام بها واﻻساءات التي
وجهها الى السودان والمريخ ومجلس
اﻻدارة وكأن شيئاً لم يكن!!...
* وﻷن القرار في يد شخص واحد فان احداً
من المطبﻼتية لم ولن يتجرأ على
اﻻعتراض بل على العكس تابعنا الكورال
يبصم بالعشرة على عودة )البيه(
الميمونة!!..
* بدأت فترة اﻻنتقاﻻت التكميلية وهذا
معناه اننا في قمة الجاهزية لمتابعة العديد
من سيناريوهات الخيبة والسقوط من جانب
ادارات اﻻندية خاصة المسماة مجازاً قمة!!..
* تخريمة أولى: التجنيس شغّال )الله
ينّور..( وسوق السماسرة ما شاء الله في
قمة اﻻنتعاش.. وشيلني واشيلك.. وطبّل لي
واطبّل ليك!!..
* تخريمة ثانية: الوعود البراقة )المحشوة(
كذباً ستتضاعف على صفحات الصحف
الرياضية ولن يخرج الموضوع عن اطار
التعصب الذي أقعد رياضتنا وكرتنا
السودانية سنوات عددا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام في الممنوع

 طارق أحمد المصطفى

 بطولة الخرطوم الدولية راحت في حق الله !!

 بحسب ماهو مُعلن من الجهات المختصة كان من المفترض أن تنطلق اليوم الرابع من يونيو بطولة الخرطوم الدولية لألعاب القوى فى نسختها رقم ( 9 ) والتي إنطلقت فعليا في العام 2 بمضمار المدينة الرياضية ، هذه البطولة تعتبر إحدى إنجازات الإتحاد السابق بقيادة العميد عبادى والمهندس صديق حيث إستمرت طوال هذه السنوات دون توقف وكانت تقام بصورة منتظمة متحدية كل الظروف ولكن للأسف الشديد بدأت هذه البطولة منذ العام الماضي في التراجع وبدأت تحاصرها المشاكل والأزمات مثل توفير قيمة الجوائز المالية للفائزين كما حدث في البطولة السابقة التي تحدث الإعلام عن مطالبات عدد من اللاعبين الأجانب لجوائزهم المالية ورفضهم المغادرة مما أدخل الإتحاد في ورطة كبيرة هذا إضافة الى نفور الاعبين من العيار الثقيل من المشاركة بسبب رداءة المضمار ألذى أصبح سببا في تعرضهم للإصابة وغيرها من أسباب التراجع ، أما بطولة هذا العام فقد كانت بوادر فشلها ظاهرة للعيان منذ وقت مبكر رغم تكوين وزارة الشباب والرياضة للجنة عليا للبطولة قبل فترة طويل بقيادة مدير إدارة الرياضة العسكرية اللواء عمر عكاشة وآخرين ولكن على الرغم من وجود هذه اللجنة إلا أن البطولة تأجلت عن موعدها لأكثر من ثلاث مرات حيث كان من المقرر أن تقام في منتصف مايو وأُجلت للثلث الأخير منه ثم أجلت الى الرابع من يونيو وهاهي التوقعات تشير الى تأجيلها مرة أخرى ، ونعتقد أن السودان والإتحاد العام أصبحا في وضع محرج وورطة كبيرة مع الإتحادين الدولي والأفريقي حيث أن مثل هذه البطولات الدولية لايمكن أن تؤجل و (لأكثر من مرة ) لأنها تكون مربوطة بمشاركات اللاعبين من الدول الأخرى في بطولات أخرى إضافة الى أنها تكشف القدرة الحقيقية للدولة المنظمة على التنظيم ،قلنا أن بوادر فشل إقامة البطولة كانت واضحة من خلال عمل اللجنة العليا حيث ظل اللواء عكاشة يعمل وحيدا فيما إنشغل نائبه د. نجم الدين المرضي بالسفر الى بغداد وبأسبوع الإخاء السوداني المصري والبعثة المصرية المتواجده هذه الأيام بيننا أما رئيس اللجنة المالية عبد الرحمن السلاوي والتي تعتبر أهم لجنة نجد أنه يتجول في أوربا والبطولة على الأبواب لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن توفر الوزارة مبلغ ( 80 ) ألف جنيه فقط للبطولة بينما المبلغ المطلوب بحسب تقديرات الإتحاد ( 600 ) ألف جنيه وهذا بكل تأكيد مبلغ لايكفي لإطعام المشاركين في البطولة ( فتة فول ) . الإتحاد الآن في موقف محرج جدا بعد أن وزع دعوات المشاركة لعدد من الدول وأي تخاذل في إقامة هذه البطولة وإلغائها سترتتب عليه عواقب وخيمة في المستقبل .    

 الوضع في ألعاب القوى أصبح طاردا لايسر عدو ولاصديق ، تراجع كبير فى مستوى النتائج خارجيا وأخرها البطولة العربية بالدوحة ، تدني في مستويات كبار نجوم اللعبة أمثال كاكي وإسماعيل إضافة الى التدهور على الصعيد الإداري ( مع كل سفره شكلة ) و أصبحت خلافات أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ماده دسمه للصحف بل الأسوأ أن الخلافات بين الإتحاد ولاعبيه أصبحت تتصدر العناوين في أجهزة الإعلام ثم طرد كبار نجوم المنتخب من المقر الدائم للمعسكرات في سابقة هى الأولى هذا إضافة للتصريحات السالبة فى حق كبار النجوم وإتهامهم بالتمرد وعدم الوطنية من بعض منسوبي الإتحاد ، رئيس الإتحاد ( ما فاضي لى زول ) وأمين مال يعمل بسياسة ( غيب وتعال ) وبعضهم دارت حوله الأقوال !!وتفشت ظاهرة طلب اللجؤ السياسي بين اللاعبين .

 في ظل هذه الأوضاع يلتزم سكرتير الإتحاد السابق المهندس صديق الصمت حيث كنا ننتظر منه أن يدلو بدوله فيما يحدث بصفته خبير ولكن على ما يبدو فإن أشواق العودة مرة أخرى الى عز أم الألعاب يجعله يلتزم الصمت رغم أن الجميع ينتظره أن يتحدث ليكشف الحقائق بدلا من إرسال الرسائل عبر الإيميل للإعلام عن دعوته للبطولة ( الفلانية ) والمناسبة ( الفرتكانية ) ويا عزيزي صديق من تذوق عز وحلاوة العمل في أم الألعاب لن يتركها بسهولة والمنافسة ستكون بعد عام صعبة جدا لذلك من الأفضل لك أن تتحدث بلغة الخبراء الحادبين على مصلحة المنشط وأن تكون ( زول نصيحة ) ونعتقد أن ذلك سيرفع من أسهمك كثيرا في المرحلة القادمة .

 نخشى ما نخشي أن تكون قرارات لجنة تحقيق المفوضية الإتحادية في التجاوزات المالية والإدارية في إتحاد رفع الأثقال طابعها الموازنات و أن يتحول الشاكي الى متهم والله يكضب الشينة .

 حديث أمين مال اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية العائد بعد الإستقالة عن الإعلام الرياضي وعلاقته باللجنة الأولمبية حديث طيب ومبادرته لخلق شراكة ذكية بين الطرفين وتقريب وجهات النظر بينهم بعقد لقاء مشترك يستحق الإشاده ولكن يا تري هل أعد أمين مال اللجنة العده لمواجهة ( عقارب ) اللجنة الأولمبية ومن يشايعهم الرأي ومراكز القوى بداخلها لأنهم بالطبع سيعملون ضد هذه الشراكة التي تهدد مصالحهم !!

 يا مبارك أمان أخبار لجنة التحقيق في إتحاد رفع الأثقال شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير المريخ: اوليفية مكسب كبير للمريخ

قدم الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ تنويرا اعلامية عقب تسجيل اللاعب الايفواري اوليفية فى مقر اكاديمية كرة القدم , مؤكد بان المريخ كسب لاعب كبير فى قيمة اولفية وتمني له التوفيق فى مسيرته مع المريخ , واوضح بان تصعيد لاعبي فريق الشباب ابراهيم محجوب وحسن سليمان يعتبر اضافة كبيرة للفريق فى اطار التجديد بضم عناصر شابة , وقدم الفريق طارق شكره للاعب الفريق نجم الدين الذى اخلا خانته لما قدمه للفريق فى السنوات الماضية كما قدم شكره للزامبي موانزا على الفترة القصيرة التى قضاها اللاعب فى القعلة الحمراء , واكد بان المريخ يدرس بشكل جيد ملف التسجيلات حتى لا تكون القرارات متسرعة . 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد


التاثيرات السالبه على فريق المريخ

*طرق فريق المريخ ابواب الإحتراف بكل قوة من خلال السعى الحثيث للتعاقد مع عدد من الاسماء المميزه فى دنيا المستديره بغرض الإستفاده منها وتطوير فريق كرة القدم بالنادى

*وبالفعل إستطاع فريق المريخ إنتداب مجموعه كبيره ومميزه من المحترفين اصحاب المستويات الرائعه وإستطاع بعضهم ان يترك بصمته فى الفريق بينما غادر بعضهم الديار الحمراء بسبب ضعف المستوى

*حتى على مستوى التدريب إستطاع المريخ ان يستجلب مدربين لهم سيره كرويه حافله بالانجازات ومنهم من جاء للمريخ مغمور وظهرت بصماته سريعاً فى الفريق وصنع منه شخصيه داخل الملعب

*فقد المريخ العديد من اللاعبين والمدربين المميزين بسبب قرارات إرتجاليه ولا علاقه لها بالشأن الفنى لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بل كان معظمها عباره عن إرضاء لشخصيات معينه لديها اراء سلبيه فى عدد من اللاعبين والمدربين

*تخلص المريخ من لاعبين لاتنقصهم المهاره ولا الخبره ولا التمييز ولكن ماينقصهم حقيقه هو (رضاء) بعض الشخصيات عنهم وإذا لم يتحقق هذا الرضاء سيجد اللاعب نفسه خارج الكشوفات لا محاله مهما كان مستواه

*راينا ترصد غريب للاعبين بعينهم دون اى ذنب إقترفوه ورغم المستويات الكبيره التى ظلوا يقدمونها للفريق.ولكن عدم رضاء بعض (الشخصيات) عنهم عجل بحزم حقائب رحيلهم عن الديار الحمراء

*إذا لم يبتعد فريق المريخ عن النظره الضيقه فى موضوع التسجيلات والشطب سيُعانى الفريق كثيراً وسيفقد العديد من اللاعبين المميزين بسبب الاراء الخاطئه التى يُصدرها البعض للجمهور المغلوب على امره

*بنظره سريعه لاداء العديد من المحترفين الذين غادروا كشوفات المريخ نجد ان القاسم المشترك فى مغادرتهم اراء إنطباعيه صدرها البعض للراى العام حتى يتم التخلص من اللاعبين لاسباب يعلمها هو وحده

*من قبل تعرض لاعب المحور المالى لاسانا فانى لحرب عنيفه جدا ووصفه البعض بالسلحفاه وعديم الموهبه رغم المستويات الكبيره التى ظل يقدمها مع الفريق

*رغم ان المالى لاسانا فانى إستطاع ان يقنع الجميع بانه لاعب لا غبار عليه ولكن وللاسف تسببت بعض الاقلام الصحفيه فى مغادرة المالى لاسانا فانيه الديار المريخيه وفى القلب حسره.

*حزم المالى لاسانا فانيه حقائب الرحيل تجاه الدورى السعودى الممتاز وحقق نجاحاً منقطع النظير جعله على كل لسان فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه واصبح من ابرز اللاعبين فى دورى زين السعودى

*كذلك لم يسلم هداف المريخ السابق جوناس ساكواها من الترصد والإستهداف وصوب البعض سهام نقدهم الهدام تجاه الرصاصه الزامبيه وتسببوا فى رحيله رغم حوجة المريخ الماسه لوجوده

*ماتعرض له الزامبى جوناس ساكواها من ترصد جعله يفكر جدياً فى مغادره السودان والبحث عن نادى جديد يستطيع الإنطلاق من خلاله مره اخرى فى عالم المستديره

*وبالفعل تقدم نادى مازيمبى الكنغولى بعرض مميز للرصاصه الزامبيه ساكواها وإستطاع ان يظفر بخدمات اللاعب الذى يعرف مسئولى مازيمبى إمكانياته الفنيه جيداً

*وتعرض اليوغندى مايك موتيابا والذى وصفه حسام البدرى باللاعب المميز لنفس موقف ساكواها .وواجه اللاعب إنتقادات عنيفه من بعض الاقلام قرر معها حزم حقائبه والرحيل عن الدورى السودانى ونادى المريخ

*اوهم الكثير من الصحفيين الراى العام المريخى ان مايك موتيابا لاعب لافائده منه وطفقوا يتحدثون عن تكوينه الجسمانى الضعيف وتناسوا ان ليونيل ميسى افضل لاعب فى العالم لايمتلك تكوين جسمانى قوى

*تحدثوا عن عدم مقدرته على صناعة الفارق فرد عليهم بتالق داخلى وخارجى مع الفريق حتى اصبح معشوق الجماهير الحمراء فى فتره وجيزه جداً لكن هذه الاقلام لم يتملكها اليأس بل واصلت حملاتها الجائره حتى راينا مايك موتيابا خارج الكشوفات

*وهاهو الداهيه الالمانيه مايكل كروجر الذى إقتلعته بعض الايادى من نادى المريخ يواصل تميزه ويقود سانت جورج الافريق لدور المجموعات فى البطوله الافريقيه ويُخرج نادى انبى المصرى من داخل الاراضى المصريه

*كروجر الذى لم يتحمل البعض إنضباطه الكبير وعدم السماح لاى شخص بالتدخل فى عمله او حتى ممارسة العاده السخيفه بالتواجد فى المعسكرات لذلك فعل (عاشقى الفوضى) كل مافى وسعهم لابعاده من خلال سيناريو سخيف شارك فيه العديد ممن يتشدقون بحب المريخ

*الم يتسال البعض لماذا فشل حسام البدرى فى صناعة اى إنجاز مع المريخ وخرج من الادوار التمهيديه فى البطوله الافريقيه.وفى نفس الوقت حقق دورى الابطال مع الاهلى القاهرى فى العام التالى رغم توقف الدورى المصرى؟

*نادى المريخ لاتنقصه القدرات الماليه ولاتنقصه المنشأت وحتى على مستوى اللاعبين يضم بين صفوفه عدد مقدر من اللاعبين المميزين ولكن ماينقصه بالفعل الإنضباط وعدم التدخل فى الامور الفنيه من بعض الشخصيات

*وفريق المريخ الان فى طريقه لفقدان موهبه جديده تتمثل فى الكاميرونى ماكسيم مانغى الذى وجد نفسه فى موقع الإستهداف من قبل مدرب الفريق وبعض الايادى العابثه.

فى السنتر

*إذا لم تتغيير السياسات الإداريه بنادى المريخ سيظل الوضع كما هو عليه ولن يحدث جديد على كل المستويات

*فقد المريخ الكثير من الفرص للمنافسه على البطولات بسبب التدخلات الخارجيه كما ذكر السيد جمال الوالى فى اكثر من مناسبه

*اكد السيد جمال الوالى ان مجلس الإداره وجد نفسه مُجبراً إتخاذ قرارت كثيره بسبب الضغوطات الخارجيه التى واجهها مجلس الإداره

*تعشم الجميع خيراً فى مجلس التسيير من اجل محاربة كل الظواهر السالبة التى ظهرت فى الديار الحمراء ومازال العشم قائماً

*لانُريد ان نخسر المزيد من المواهب بسبب الاراء الإنطباعيه والتى دمرت المريخ كثيراً.



حائط اخير

لطفك يارب




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يفكر في التعاقد مع كروجر

كشفت مصادر لصيقة الصلة لـ(كوورة سودانية) ان الالماني مايكل كروجر عاد من جديد ليدخل قائمة الاهتمامات بالنسبة لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ، وافادت المصادر ان اجتماعاً انعقد الاحد بين رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي ورئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن ابراهومة المسعودية في وجود الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام للمريخ تداول من خلاله الجميع حالة الهيجان الجماهيري في اعقاب قرار المجلس الابقاء على الكابتن محمد عثمان الكوكي مديراً فنياً للفريق، وتم الاتفاق في نهاية الاجتماع على انتظار القرار النهائي لمجلس ادارة الهلال الذي كان قد فتح في الايام الماضية باب المفاوضات مع كروجر قبل ان يتخذ المريخ اي خطوة في اتجاه التعاقد الرسمي مع المدير الفني الالماني الذي تم اقناع الرئيس جمال الوالي بالتفاوض معه بصعوبة كبيرة خاصة وان الاخير له رأي سلبي في شخصية كروجر مع ايمانه المطلق بالقدرات التدريبية العالية للرجل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يعرض 100 ألف دولار على مهاجم الاهلي المصري



 ذكرت تقارير صحفية أن مجلس المريخ حدد مبلغ 100 ألف دولار للحصول على خدمات المهاجم الموريتانى دومينيك دا سيلفا لاعب فريق الكرة بنادى الأهلى المصري بداية من الموسم القادم. وكان سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بالقلعة الحمراء قد عقد جلسة مؤخراً مع اللاعب لمعرفة رأيه فى الانضمام للمريخ ورحب دومينيك بالعرض.. يذكر أن دومنيك كان شارك مع الأهلي في المباراة الودية أمام المريخ في مهرجان تكريم الوالي وسجل الهدف الثاني للأهلي في شباك المريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابراهومة المسعودية يضع اصعب لائحة تعامل مع لاعبي المريخ



يعمل رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن ابراهومة المسعودية على وضع اللمسات النهائية للائحة جديدة لتنظيم شئون فريق الكرة بالمريخ، وحسب متابعات (كوورة سودانية) فان اللائحة التي من المنتظر ان يصدر مجلس المريخ قراره النهائي فيها خلال اجتماعه المقبل، وسعى رئيس القطاع الرياضي خلال الفترة الماضية لمعرفة الواقع داخل الفرقة الحمراء قبل ان يبدأ في كتابة اللائحة التي تشير المتابعات الى انها تتصف بالحزم والقسوة وستساهم بدرجة كبيرة في فرض الانضباط وسط نجوم الفرقة الحمراء.. وافادت المصادر ان الكابتن ابراهومة المسعودية سيطلب من ادارة النادي الابتعاد عن شؤون فريق كرة القدم بصورة نهائية ويعلن تمسكه التام بكل حقوقه ومسؤولياته عن الفريق مع التشدد في تنفيذ اللائحة بصورة حرفية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يشطب نجم الدين وموانزا


قام المريخ بإكمال إجراءات الإستغناء عن الزامبي موانزا والمدافع نجم الدين وكان حسن يوسف مدير المكتب التنفيذي قد حضر للأكاديمية برفقة إبراهيم ملاح عضو دائرة الكرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة التسجيلات بالمريخ تعيد عصام الحضري للفريق


اتخذت  اللجنة المفوضة للتسجيلات فى نادي المريخ المكونه  من مجلس الادارة ومجلسي الشرف والشوري و قدامي اللاعبين العديد من القرارت  فى اجتماعها ظهر الاثنين  بالمكتب التنفيذي .
  التامين على تسجيل الايفواري اولفيه 
اخلاء خانة  اللاعب نجم الدين عبدالله 
اخلاء خانة الزامبي موانزا 
حل ازمة الحارس المصري عصام الحضري لعودته للفريق
تصعيد لاعبي الفريق الاولمبي ابراهيم محجوب و حسن سليمان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يكون لجنة لاقناع العجب بالاعتزال


كون مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ لجنة لاقناع اللاعب قائده فيصل العجب بالاعتزال وتكريمه بشكل جيد وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان اللجنة برئاسة الفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر وتضم عدد من اعضاء مجلس اللوردات لكن اللجنة لم تحدد حتى الان موعدا للجلوس مع العجب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الجيلاني يدخل قائمة اهتمامات المريخ


عاد حارس الموردة حاتم الجيلاني ليدخل قائمة اهتمامات  المريخ مرة اخري عقب اصابة  حارس  الفرقة الحمراء يس يوسف في الايام الماضية  ويعتبر الجيلاني  من الحراس المميزين في الساحة  بالوقت الراهن وقدم  مستويات جيدة خلال الدورة الاولي للممتاز اهلته للفوز بنجومية عدد من المباريات التى خاضتها الموردة في الممتاز .
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

كرات عكسية

التجنيس شغّال )الله ينّور!!..(
* معذرة للغياب عن الكتابة خﻼل اﻻيام
الثﻼثة الماضية لظروف قاهرة.. والشكر
لكل اﻻعزاء القراء الذين حرصوا على
اﻻستفسار عبر الهاتف او الرسائل
اﻻلكترونية.. وها نحن قد عدنا ونتمنى ان
يكون العود أحمد!!..
* تابعت المهرجان الباهت الذي اقيم
لتكريم )الرئيس الطوالي( بمشاركة اﻻهلي
المصري.. وحمدت الله كثيراً على عدم
مشاركة )البيه( الذي حاول )انتهاز( الفرصة
لترطيب اﻻجواء واعتقد انه نجح!!..
* ضحكت ولجنة تسجيﻼت المريخ تعلن،
اثناء المهرجان، اعتماد تسجيل اولفيه ﻷنه
ببساطة )عمل حركتين( بتوصية من بلدياته
باسكال جعلت الجمهور المتعصب يصرخ
في المدرجات.. وخﻼص تم اعتماد الرجل
ونال )الجنسية( بسرعة البرق!!..
* اﻻهلي المصري، وعلى الرغم من ان
ﻻعبيه ادوا بربع مستواهم ﻷنها مباراة
احتفالية ستعين النادي على حل مشاكله
المالية، اﻻ انه تمكن من الفوز على المريخ
ولهف الدوﻻرات وغادر!!..
* معطيات الهزيمة التي ظهرت مع بداية
الشوط الثاني جعلت الجهاز الفني للمريخ
يعجل بقتل المباراة فكانت التبديﻼت التي
شوهت اللقاء وفشلت في تحويله الى
تقسيمة خاصة وان هدفي الفوز سجلهما
سيد حمدي ودومنيك!!..
* لم يجد البعض تفسيراً لـ)الربكة( التي
أدى بها اكرم امام اﻻهلي مع العلم ان ما
تردد عن امكانية مشاركة الحضري في
اللقاء وتحديه لفريقه السابق هو السبب
في ذلك التشتت!!..
* قلبي كان مع الجماهير المسكينة
الصابرة التي لم تجد غير الصمت بديﻼ
وابتلع كل من بالمدرجات ريقه حزناً على
الهزيمة والربكة التي صاحبت المهرجان!!..
) *البيه الهارب( وكالعادة لم يفوت الفرصة
الذهبية.. ونجح في )خم( اﻻدارة المريخية
التي ثبت انها ﻻ تزال مبهورة به بدليل
اﻻتفاق اﻻخير الذي تم بين الطرفين!!..
* اﻻتفاق الذي تم تحت عنوان )سيب وانا
اسيب( الى جانب تواضع المقدرات اﻻدارية
التي يعلمها البيه هي التي فرشت له طريق
العودة!!..
* عاد )البيه( معززاً مكرماً رغم كل
التجاوزات التي قام بها واﻻساءات التي
وجهها الى السودان والمريخ ومجلس
اﻻدارة وكأن شيئاً لم يكن!!...
* وﻷن القرار في يد شخص واحد فان احداً
من المطبﻼتية لم ولن يتجرأ على
اﻻعتراض بل على العكس تابعنا الكورال
يبصم بالعشرة على عودة )البيه(
الميمونة!!..
* بدأت فترة اﻻنتقاﻻت التكميلية وهذا
معناه اننا في قمة الجاهزية لمتابعة العديد
من سيناريوهات الخيبة والسقوط من جانب
ادارات اﻻندية خاصة المسماة مجازاً قمة!!..
* تخريمة أولى: التجنيس شغّال )الله
ينّور..( وسوق السماسرة ما شاء الله في
قمة اﻻنتعاش.. وشيلني واشيلك.. وطبّل لي
واطبّل ليك!!..
* تخريمة ثانية: الوعود البراقة )المحشوة(
كذباً ستتضاعف على صفحات الصحف
الرياضية ولن يخرج الموضوع عن اطار
التعصب الذي أقعد رياضتنا وكرتنا
السودانية سنوات عددا











ي ابوالبنات مالك علينا مفور دمنا من صباح الرحمن و الدنيا حر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ي ابوالبنات مالك علينا مفور دمنا من صباح الرحمن و الدنيا حر



حبيبنا الحوشابي لك العتبى حتى ترضى وتوبا ما بنزلوا ليكم تاني
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جمال أبوعنجة يثني على ابراهومة وحسن سفاري

اعتبر جمال أبوعنجة مدرب فريق الشباب إن مجلس الإدارة اتخذ القرار الصحيح بتصعيد الثنائي حسن وإبراهومة الى الفريق الأول خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية وقال أبوعنجة إن الاعتماد على فريق الشباب يؤكد أن المريخ يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح وشدد على أن لاعبي الشباب يختلفون عن الآخرين لأنهم تربوا على حُب النادي وتدرجوا بشكل سليم وذكر كيغان أن حسن مدافع متمكن يستخدم قدميه ويؤدي بذكاء وسيكون إضافة مهمة للمريخ لكنه دعا إلى عدم الاستعجال في تقييمه وتجهيزه على نار هادئة وأشار إلى أن إبراهومة لاعب وسط ممتاز يجيد اللعب في المساحات الحرة وذكر أنه تلقى العديد من العروض لكنه تمسك بالمريخ.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نجم الدين عبد الله يهاجم الكوكي ودائرة الكرة بالمريخ ويحملهما مسئولية شطبه من الأحمر

هاجم نجم الدين عبد الله متوسط دفاع المريخ والذي تم الاستغناء عن خدماته أمس بعد ثلاث سنوات قضاها في الأحمر وقال نجم الدين إنه كان يتوقع الاستغناء عن خدماته مشيراً إلى أن التعامل السيئ لدائرة الكرة معه وكذلك الجهاز الفني أشعره بأنه لم يعد مرغوباً فيه بالقلعة الحمراء وقال: أمضيت ثلاثة أعوام مع المريخ وكنت في البداية أساسياً لكن تم استبعادي من التشكيلة الأساسية لأسباب لا أعلمها وأضاف: دائرة الكرة تعاملت معي بطريقة غير مقبولة وكانت تتعمد عدم إخطاري بمكان وموعد التدريبات وكنت أعلم التدريبات من زملائي وأضاف: الكوكي مدرب ضعيف الشخصية وهناك العديد من اللاعبين تعرضوا إلى الظلم في فترته ومن بينهم ماكسيم وذكر نجم الدين أن خالد أحمد المصطفى مساعد مدرب بالاسم فقط وليس له دور وقال: خالد يكتفي بالفُرجة.. لا يتدخل في التشكيلة وليس له رأي وأعتقد أن المريخ في حاجة إلى مدرب عام مثل فاروق جبرة صاحب شخصية واعتبر نجم الدين أن هناك حرباً يقودها مجلس الإدارة على فيصل العجب مشيراً إلى أن فيصل لاعب كبير ويفترض أن يستمر حتى يقرر موعد اعتزاله وتساءل: من يطالبون العجب بالاعتزال ما علاقتهم بالكرة؟ أين مارسوها؟ وأوضح نجم الدين أنه سيثبت للجميع أن المريخ أخطأ عندما استغنى عن خدماته وقال إنه لن يبقى في منزله بعد شطبه وسينتقل إلى نادٍ آخر وواثق من تألقه معه.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فيتو - سامر العمرابي

ضياع منتخب المستقبل

لاأدرى لماذا تموت الأفكار سريعا فى السودان ولا أعرف لماذا نعجز عن التخطيط السليم للمستقبل؟؟ ودون ان نجد اى إجابات مقنعة على السؤالين نستحق ان نكون ملوك التنظير والإنتقاد فقط.. ومن الأن مدرب المنتخب الوطنى مازدا يطلق ضرخات الإستغاثة من أديس أبابا ولا أحد يسمع ولا دولة تستجيب وحتما سيأتى يوما ما وسيحاسبه الجمهور حسابا عسيرا وتحاربه الصحافة حربا ضروسا بلا هوادة وهذا اليوم سيكون قريبا جدا ولن أرجم بالغيب إذا ماقلت يوم الجمعة المقبل عقب مواجهة صقور الجديان وغانا فى ملعب المريخ.

أيوب الكرة السودانية مازدا إجتهد فى خلق جيل المستقبل وبناء منتخب جديد بعد أن فقد غالبية نجوم المنتخب الكبار الرغبة والقابلية فى التطور وتحقيق الإنجازات وأنعكس مردودهم المتواضع فى أنديتهم فكان طبيعيا أن يوقف الإتحاد مسيرة الهوان والخذلان فى توقيت مناسب وأن يعمل مبكرا لأجل خلق جيل قادر على تحمل المسؤولية فى السنوات الخمس المقبلة على أقل تقدير.

هذا البناء لن يتم بين ليلة وضحاها لذلك أعتقد أن قرار مازدا وإتحاد الكرة كان حكيما بالمشاركة فى إحتفالات الوحدة الأفريقية فى أثيوبيا وتوفير معسكر تحضيرى للمنتخب هناك بعد نهاية الدورة الاولى للممتاز(على قدر فلوسو) وذلك من أجل تحضير النجوم الشباب بهدوء بعيدا عن ضغوط الإعلام والجمهور الذى لايزال يعبد أصنام الكرة السودانية ولايؤمن بالتغيير والتجديد.

نجح الإتحاد ومازدا فى مسعاهما النبيل وبقى المنتخب الشاب بعيدا فى أديس ولا أحد يعرف عنه شيئا بعد مواجهة أثيوبيا التى خسرها بهدفين وكالعادة تعرض مازدا للنقد الجارح ولكنه واصل فى صمت كالعادة وأهتم الجميع هنا بالتسجيلات والقمة وهذا هو (الطبيعى) عندنا المنتخب دائما أخر إهتماماتنا.

الغريب ان معظم الصحف لم تكن تعرف موعد المباراة الثانية أمام تنزانيا أمس والتعادل السلبى الذى إنتهت عليه المباراة لم يشغل بال احد كما قلنا الكل هنا يتابع الهلال والمريخ والتسجيلات وحتى صرخة الإستغاثة التى أطلقه مازدا لا أعتقد أن احدا سمعها أو إهتم بها.

قال مازدا فى تصريحاته لصحيفة صدى الملاعب من أديس بعد أن أشاد بالتجربة الودية واللاعبين الشباب (أنهم مطالبون ببناء منتخب فى ظل ظروف صعبة .. وأن المنتخب الأن بدون نثرية..ويقيم فى سكن متواضع عكس المنتخبات الأخرى الثلاث غانا وتنزانيا وأثيوبيا ).

لم ينتهى حديث مازدا فبعد كل هذه التصريحات الساخنة عاد للقول بثقة( إن المنتخب يمضى بثبات واللاعبون لم يتذمروا من الظروف الحالية ولم نبحث عن النتائج أمام أثيوبيا وتنزانيا).

مازدا يقدم درسا جديدا فى الوفاء والإخلاص ويعيد الأمل فى مستقبل أفضل للكرة السودانية رغم ان الواقع يقول غير ذلك.. الغالبية تجتهد من أجل النقد والتنظير.. والبعض يعمل بإخلاص لهزيمة الفكرة من أجل أشخاص فقط سلبا أو إيجابا..وأخشى أن يضيع منتخب المستقبل وتذهب الأحلام سدى.. قلبى على وطنى.

تمرد الكبار

أعرف أن الكثيرين صدموا عندما طالعوا خبر الزاوية عن تمرد بعض اللاعبين الكبار قبل مهرجان تكريم جمال الوالى لأن مثل هذه التصرفات غابت عن ديار المريخ لسنوات طويلة ولأن الأسماء المذكورة هى الأقل عطاء فى النادى بمافيها القائد فيصل العجب.

عانى المريخ كثيرا من عدم الإنضباط ودلال النجوم وسيادة حكم العاطفة على اللوائح والدساتير التى تحكم النادى وتنظم العلاقة بين اللاعب والنادى ونتج عن ذلك إنكسارا وخيبة فى سنوات عديدة وفى مواقف عزيزة لذلك قرارات حفظ الهيبة تحتاج للقوة والصلابة والتماسك.

وأعتقد أن تعليقات القراء الأعزاء من المريخاب تحديدا كافية للحكم على اللاعبين الذين قادوا التمرد بعد أن برز إتجاه قوى داخل لجنة التسجيلات بإنهاء تعاقداتهم فورا.. أما العميد فيصل العجب المنتهية ولايته أتمنى أن يستمع لصوت العقل وأن يتنازل عن عرشه طواعية ويخلد الذكرى الطيبة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

نجم الدين عبد الله يهاجم الكوكي ودائرة الكرة بالمريخ ويحملهما مسئولية شطبه من الأحمر



هاجم نجم الدين عبد الله متوسط دفاع المريخ والذي تم الاستغناء عن خدماته أمس بعد ثلاث سنوات قضاها في الأحمر وقال نجم الدين إنه كان يتوقع الاستغناء عن خدماته مشيراً إلى أن التعامل السيئ لدائرة الكرة معه وكذلك الجهاز الفني أشعره بأنه لم يعد مرغوباً فيه بالقلعة الحمراء وقال: أمضيت ثلاثة أعوام مع المريخ وكنت في البداية أساسياً لكن تم استبعادي من التشكيلة الأساسية لأسباب لا أعلمها وأضاف: دائرة الكرة تعاملت معي بطريقة غير مقبولة وكانت تتعمد عدم إخطاري بمكان وموعد التدريبات وكنت أعلم التدريبات من زملائي وأضاف: الكوكي مدرب ضعيف الشخصية وهناك العديد من اللاعبين تعرضوا إلى الظلم في فترته ومن بينهم ماكسيم وذكر نجم الدين أن خالد أحمد المصطفى مساعد مدرب بالاسم فقط وليس له دور وقال: خالد يكتفي بالفُرجة.. لا يتدخل في التشكيلة وليس له رأي وأعتقد أن المريخ في حاجة إلى مدرب عام مثل فاروق جبرة صاحب شخصية واعتبر نجم الدين أن هناك حرباً يقودها مجلس الإدارة على فيصل العجب مشيراً إلى أن فيصل لاعب كبير ويفترض أن يستمر حتى يقرر موعد اعتزاله وتساءل: من يطالبون العجب بالاعتزال ما علاقتهم بالكرة؟ أين مارسوها؟ وأوضح نجم الدين أنه سيثبت للجميع أن المريخ أخطأ عندما استغنى عن خدماته وقال إنه لن يبقى في منزله بعد شطبه وسينتقل إلى نادٍ آخر وواثق من تألقه معه.












ربنا يسهل ليك
*

----------


## الصفوه22

*سعيد يرفض الاعارة وجلسة جديدة لاقناعه اليوم

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم رفض كابتن المريخ سعيد مصطفي الاعارة لاحد اندية الدرجة الممتاز مما جعل اللجنة تشطب اللاعب نجم الدين ويتوقع ان يجلس المريخ مع اللاعب خلال الساعات القادمة لاقناعه الاعارة لحاجة الماسة لبديله
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خلف المرمي - رائد عابد

الوالي ... حاضرا ومستقبل

عندما يتحدث المرء عن الرياضة في السودان بالتأكيد لابد من ذكر نادي المريخ الذي يعتبر من أعرق الأندية العربية والأفريقية التي أنجبت العديد من نجوم كرة القدم وأصبح المريخ اسما كبيرا بين الأندية الأخرى وما جعل المريخ دائما في المقدمة هو المحافظة على المكانة التي وصل إليها . وظل المريخ قلعة رياضية تتمتع بسمعة رائعة في مختلف الدول العربية وتمكن من تحقيق الكثير من الألقاب المحلية وكان دائما منافسا شرسا في البطولات القارية .
ظل المريخ في مكانه وتحت قيادات مختلفة حاولت ان تحافظ على الإرث الذي كان قائم ينتقل من جيل إلى جيل حتى جاء الشاب جمال الوالي عام 2003م ليعلن ثورة حقيقية في مجال إعادة البناء والتشييد حتى أصبح ملعب النادي الذي يتسع ل40 ألف متفرج محط أنظار الجميع ومازالت هناك الكثير من المشاريع .
استمرت رئاسة الوالي جمال لعشر سنوات بالتعيين وعبرانتخابات شرعية تؤكد على مكانة الرجل الذي يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة وسط الأحباء في كل مكان لأنه رجل يعمل كثيرا ويصرف على النادي بكل سخاء ليحافظ على البيت والأسرة الكبيرة التي كانت ومازالت وحسب رأي اولاي يجب ان تبقى ويبقى المريخ فوق الجميع بأخلاق أبنائه ونتائجه المميزة التي تأتي كثمرة للجهد والعطاء والتواصل بين الجانبين الفني والإداري .
قرر الرجل أن يستريح ويترك المجال للآخرين من أبناء النادي وفعلا كان صادق الوعد وترك السفينة قوية راسخة . لكن الأمور لم تسير كما كان مخطط لها حيث دخلت إدارة النادي في مشاكل مالية وإدارية . وعاد مرة اخرى على رأس لجنة تسيير شؤون النادي . لجنة تضم عددا من رجال الأعمال تهدف إلى إعادة تنظيم النادي إداريا وماليا وتخطط لوضع خطط مستقبلية استثمارية تهدف إلى ضمان عوائد مالية لخزينة النادي من اجل البقاء والاستمرار ومواجهة الأزمات .
رسخ الوالي مبدأ الاحتراف وتعاقد مع عدد من الأسماء الكبيرة أمثال الزامبي اليغا تانا والمصري عصام الحضري والتونسيين النفطي ومهدي بن ضيف الله والمدرب العالمي الألماني أوتو فيستر والقائمة تطول . وفي عهده حقق النادي العديد من البطولات المحلية ووصل إلى نهائي ونصف نهائي كأس الكونفدرالية عام 2007 و 2012 . هذه الإنجازات تحققت بينما العديد من الأندية الأفريقية غادرت البطولة من دور المجموعات , طريق الإنجازات مستمر وكلما يمضي موسم تترسخ تجربة جديدة تضاف إلى رصيد التجارب والخبرات التي تسير في الطريق الصحيح وتترقب لحظة التتويج بلقب أفريقي كبير وهذا ليس بعيد وليس مستحيل في ظل قيادة تحمل فكر ومشروع تطوير واضح المعالم.
جمال الوالي أختار لنفسه حكمة تقول (لا ترفع صوتك لأن الأمطار هي التي تساعد الأزهار على النمو وليس صوت الرعد) .
يحظى قطاع الناشئين والشباب بدعم ملموس وسيحظى بدعم أكبر خلال الفترة القادمة لأن الاستثمار لا يقتصر على الحجر فقط لأن البشر هم الأساس في أي مشروع اجتماعي رياضي .يعمل الرجل اليوم للمستقبل ويعلم أن الرياضة أصبحت تجارة وتحتاج إلى رأسمال يفتح أبواب المشاريع ويجذب المستثمرين , كل ذلك سينعكس إيجابا على مستقبل النادي وسيبقى جمال الوالي رجل الإنجازات اسم راسخ في ذاكرة الأجيال . فصول الحكاية لم تنتهي بعد. لأن موسم الزرع بدأ ويبقى الانتظار لموسم جنى الثمار وحصاد الإنجازات قريب .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*::: شهد الحروف |||د. نشأت نبيل :::
:: متلازمة عصام الوالي ::
=================
لماذا ارتضي اهل المريخ ان ينشق صفهما بين عصام الحاج او جمال الوالي... ولماذا أصبحنا نختلف حول الرجلين أكثر ما نختلف حول المريخ ... وهل أصبح الولاءاليهما أكثر من الكيان ...
نكن للرجلين كل الاحترام .. ويكفي انهم من رجالات المريخ الذين أعطوا بسخاء ... ولكل واحد منهما إيجابياته في خدمة المريخ .. وسلبياته والتي بكل تأكيد لا تنقص من قدرهما في شيء ...
لكن ... وبكل اسف اصبح المريخ – الان -كالفكر اليميني الذي لا يقبل الحلول الوسط ولا يعترف بأخطاء نفسه وكل من يخلفه الفكر فهو في حكم الصابئين .. وأصبح لازاماً على اهل المريخالايمان بأفكار أحد الرجلين والدفاع عنها بكل قوه وإخفاء سلبياته وتحويلها الى إيجابيات وإقناع الناس بها حتى ولو كانت من الأخطاء التي يمكن ان تعصف باستقرار ومستقبل النادي .. والأخطر من ذلك التقليل من شأن الطرف الاخر ومحاربته بشتى السبل وتحميله أخطأ لم يرتكبها والتنكيل به والتقليل من شأنه.
صدقاً .. لا أري مبرراً لما يدور الان من حرب تدار في الخفاء او العلن .. فهذا او ذاك سعي ان يقدم كل ما لديه لخدمة الكيان .. ونحن بشر وشيمة البشر الخطأ والصواب .. وان اخطأ احد الطرفين لا ينقص من مكانتهما ولا يعنى هذا ان نتخذأخطأه وسيلة للهجوم عليه والانقاص من قدره ومكانته..
في دنيا المريخ تعلمنا يذهب الأشخاص ويبقي الكيان .. واختلاف الفكرين (الوالي – الحاج) لا يعنى انشقاق الصف .. والولاء الاعمى لأحد الطرفين .. وتحويل الصفوة الى جيوش خلفهما .. جيوش تدافع عنهما وتتهم الاخر بلا تفكير.. المريخ اكبر من جمال و عصام الذى نختلف حولهما الان .. ان كان جمال سعى في فترته الأولى وحاول ان يخلق مريخ قوي وصاحب أدائه سلبيات .. لا يعنى هذا ان نستهدف الرجل ونبحث له عن الأخطاء ونمحي ما قدمه من إيجابيات ... وهذا ينطبق على عصام ايضاً.
لماذا خلقنا معركة من غير معترك .. لماذا حولنا رجالات المريخ الذين أتو الي الكيان بدافع الحب والولاء الى الكيان الكبير الى أعداء وفتحنا الباب على مصراعيه ليحاربوا ويحولوا الى أعداء.
ومن كان منكم بخير خطيئة فليرمها بحجر .. ومن منا بغير خطيئة .. نحن بشروشيمتنا الخطأ والصواب ... فلماذا نبحث عن أخطاء كبارنا حتى نقلل من قدرهم .. لماذا ارتضينا ان تتحول ( الصفوة) التي كنا نتباهى بها في السودان ونصفها بأجمل الاخلاق ، وكانت لنا بمثابة وسام شرف على صدر أي مريخي على سطح الأرض ،لماذا ارتضينا لها (بالتحزب) بينهذا وذاك.
متى اصبحنا نتعامل مع كباراتنا بنظرية (الخائن) و(العميل) و (المدسوس) .. من حق أي صفوة ان يقتنع بأحد الرجلين كربان لسفينة المريخ ... ومن حق اي شخص ان يختلف معه في الرأي ..و ليسمن حق الطرف الاخر ان يقلل من مكانة واحترام (كبارات ) المريخ.
علي المستوى الشخصي اري ان سلبيات جمال الوالي في فترته السابقة اضرت بالمريخ .. وكنت من المتحمسين بتولي عصام الحاج قيادة سفينة المريخ ... ولكن هذا لا يعطيني الحق ان أمحوا ما قدمه الرجل من عطاء بتجرد في فترته الأولى.. وادب المريخ الذي تعلمناه يمنعني ان اسيء الى أحد كبارات المريخ.
لماذا هجرنا أدب ومواريث المريخ وهرولنا خلف حرب لن تفيد المريخ في شيء .. عصام الحاج نفسه عندما وقف المال حجر عثره امام مجلسه ذهب الى جمال الوالي واقنعه بتولي المجلس التسيري .. وهذا لعمري لشرف كبير يتشرف به أهل المريخ .. وأدب قلة ما تجده في نادى رياضي .. ولكن للأسف كل هذا الجمال بمفرداته وإبداعاته الذي انتجته العقل المريخية.. ضاع في حرب جوفاء لا تسمن ولا تغنى المريخ في شيء.
من كان يؤمن بجمال قائد لسفينة المريخ في هذه المرحلة .. فها هو جمال يقودها .. ولزاماً علينا ان نمد يد العون الى (رئيس المريخ) المعارضين قبل الموالين .. ومن حق كل شخص ان يتحدث عن سلبيات أدائه بكل تفاصيلها... كما احترمنا حقوقكم احترموا حقوق الاخرين .. وهذا ليس جديد على أهل المريخبل هي من موروثاته التي وجدنا المريخ عليها.
لا تقسموا الصفوة بين هذا وذاك ... ولا تقنعونا بأن هناك حرب .. ما يحدث الان لا يتعدى الاختلاف الفكري ... فدعونا نناقش الفكر بالفكر ... ونرد المنطق بالمنطق ...كما اعترفنا بحق كل شخص داخل الكيان.. فمن حق أي مريخي على وجهة هذه الأرض ان ينقض السلبيات ويتحدث عنها .. من حقه ان يدلي برايه ... ليس من حق أحد ان يكمم افواه الاخرين.
لا تطالبون الناس بحقوقكم وتهضموا حقوق الطرف الاخر.
لا تحولوها الى حرب وتحزب .. انه صراع فكري بحت .. صراع لن يضر المريخ ان تبادلنا الأفكار والآراء .. ولكن اذا حولناه الى ولاءات عمياء سننقسم ويضيع المريخ بين انقسامنا.
وداعاً يا مالك
أول امس طالبنا مجلس المريخ ان يحترم تاريخ العجب .. ورد المجلس علينا اليوم بشطبه من كشوفات المريخ .. أيعقل ان يرحل ملك الكرة السودانية وقيثارتها بهذا الأسلوب ... ان كنتم لا تحترمون الرجل فاحترموا تاريخه .. وان تجاهلتم تاريخ الأسطورة .. احترموا جماهيره ومحبيه.
لا نملك الا ان نقول للملك ودعاً وستظلالملك في قلوبنا .. وستظل معشوق الجماهير حتى ولو ارتحلت (قسراً) من المستطيل الأخضر.
واطالب مجلس المريخ وروابط المريخ في الداخل والخارج بتنظيم مهرجان يليق لمكانته وما قدمة من عطاء خلال مسيرتهالكروية .. رد الجزاء الى أهل العطاء.
شهد خير
الى متى ستظل (ساقية) تغير المدرب تدور في المريخ ... اما آن الاون ان نجلسوندرس سلبيات قرارتنا وعواقبها التي اتخذناها في السابق.





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصدى


المريخ يضم اوليفيه وثنائى الشباب ويشطب نجم الدين ويقترب من باسيرو وفريد
العجب يرفض الأعتزال..سعيد يعارض الأعارة..الأحمر ينتظر على جعفر..والهلال يمدد لمحمد أحمد

الأحمر يعير محمد موسى الى أهلى الخرطوم
نجم الدين يفتح النار على الكوكى ودائرة الكرة ويعد بالرد على من شطبوه ويتهم المجلس بأستهداف العجب
لجنة التسجيلات المريخية تؤمن على على جعفر وتتمسك بسادومبا
وكيل اوليفيه وغراندى يثنى على الثنائى ويجتمع بالوالى
وينتقد دومينيك ويصفه باللاعب المثير للمشاكل
المريخ يشطب نجم الدين وموانزا
ويتعاقد مع اوليفيه..ويصعد ثنائى الشباب
أغراه باسبانيول ومبلغ مالى ضخم
مجلس المريخ يكون لجنة للأجتماع بالعجب والصدى تنشر تفاصيل المفاوضات
نجم الدين: الكوكى شخصيته ضعيفة ودائرة الكرة كانت تتعمد عدم اخطارى بالتدريبات
الأحمر يقترب من باسيرو وفريد
المريخ يعرض 100 الف دولار مقابل دومينيك
الهلال يجدد لمحمد احمد
أهلى عطبرة يتعاقد مع نادر خليفة
ثنائى الشباب سعيدان بالتصعيد
جمال ابوعنجة: حسن وابراهومة لاعبان مميزان والمجلس أتخذ القرار الصحيح
أداريون ومدربون يحكون(طرائف ومقالب التسجيلات)
الأمل يدفع 130 الف دولار للاعب أجنبى أشركه فى عشرة دقائق فقط
.

*

----------


## الصفوه22

*الكوكي رشح 10 لاعبين للمغادرة ..كبير اولهم وسليماني اخرهم
كفرووتر تكشف ترتيب قائمة المشاطيب بالمريخ

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/خاص استطاعت كفرووتر ان تضرب حاجز السرية و تتحصل على الاسماء التي رشحها مدرب المريخ لمغادرة الكشوفات بالترتيب على النحو التالي
1- مرتضي كبير
2- بلة جابر
3- فيصل العجب
4- سعيد السعودي
5- نجم الدين
6- موسي الزومة
7- محمد موسي
8- جاسكون
9- مكسيم
*

----------


## الصفوه22

*عبد الخير اعلن مسوؤليته لاقناعه خلال ساعات ..فيصل العجب يقول (هل كرم المريخ ابراهومة وخالد حتى يكرمونى)


اعلن كابتن الجيلى عبد الخير لاعب المريخ السابق انه مسؤول عن اقناع قائد المريخ فيصل العجب بالاعتزال خلال ساعات اليوم وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان عبد الخير التقى الوالى واكد مقدرته على اقناع العجب خلال ساعات اليوم لكن تقارير صحفية فى الخرطوم قال ان العجب سخر من محاولات تكريمة وقال (هل كرم المريخ ابراهومة وخالد احمد المصطفى حتى يكرمونى ) واكد العجب فى ذات التقارير قدرته على العطاء موضحا ان هناك من يعمل على شطبه
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يصرف النظر عن ضم العجب والمريخ عن قيد سادومبا
 اتفاق بين الوالي و البرير

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم كشف الاسياد عن اتفاق بين السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والامين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال يقضي بعدم ضم الهلال للعجب والمريخ للاعب الهلالي السابق واتحاد كلباء الحالي سادومبا في كشوفات المريخ في يونيو الجاري.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يفاوض باسيرو بمبا ويحسم صفقة على جعفر
 يعير محمد موسي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم حسم المريخ صفقة مدافع الاهلي الخرطوم على جعفر الذي سيكون اول اللاعبيبن الوطنيين المسجيلين في كشوفات المريخ في التكميلية وكانت اللجنة الفنية قد امنت على ضم اللاعب الذي حسم المريخ امر الجوانب المالية مع ناديه وذلك في خانة اللاعب محمد موسي.  
 وعلى صعيد آخر فاوض المريخ نجم الاهلي شندي باسيرو بمبا لضمه الى كشوفات النادي وكان المريخ قد حصل على موافقة ناديه وسيكون في صفقة تبادليه بين المريخ والاهلي بالعميد سعيد مصطفي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تعديلات في دائرة الكرة وتعيين ابوعنجة مديرا

تسببت مباراة الاهلي المصري في تغيير المواقع بالمريخ على المستوى الاداري وحسب صدى الملاعب فان الكابتن ابوعنجة بات قريبا من تقلد مهمة مدير الكرة بالمريخ وتحويل محمد موسي الى قطاع الشباب والناشئين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يصرف النظر عن ضم العجب والمريخ عن قيد سادومبا

اتفاق بين الوالي و البرير 
 كشف الاسياد عن اتفاق بين السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والامين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال يقضي بعدم ضم الهلال للعجب والمريخ للاعب الهلالي السابق واتحاد كلباء الحالي سادومبا في كشوفات المريخ في يونيو الجاري.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

الهلال يصرف النظر عن ضم العجب والمريخ عن قيد سادومبا
 اتفاق بين الوالي و البرير

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم كشف الاسياد عن اتفاق بين السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والامين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال يقضي بعدم ضم الهلال للعجب والمريخ للاعب الهلالي السابق واتحاد كلباء الحالي سادومبا في كشوفات المريخ في يونيو الجاري.



كلام فيه كثير من الشتل 

ما علاقة سادومبا بالهلال حتى يبتعد عنه المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سادومبا لاعب حر وطليق ومن الممكن للهلال ان يتفاوض معه ان اراد ذلك 
ولا يعقل ان نتركه في حاله ونحن في امس الحوجة له وطالما انه مطلق السراح فمن حق المريخ مفاوضته 
لانه لاعب محترف واجنبي وليس لاعبا وطنياً 
تسجيل سادومبا في المريخ مطلب جماهيري كبير وسادومبا سيكون اضافة حقيقية في خط هجوم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس المريخ يفاوض العجب على الاعتزال ويعرض عليه جلب اسبانيول الاسباني لمهرجان تكريمه





كوّن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لجنة رباعية للاجتماع بفيصل العجب قائد الأحمر وإقناعه بالاعتزال وضمّت اللجنة الفاتح المقبول نائب سكرتير مجلس الشورى والفريق كمال جعفر والمهندس فياض إسماعيل والجيلي عبد الخير واجتمعت اللجنة بالعجب بالمكتب التنفيذي ظهر أمس وأخطرته بقرار مجلس الإدارة عدم التجديد له على اعتبار أنه لم يعد قادراً على العطاء فأوضح أنه يستطيع الاستمرار في الملاعب وطلب التجديد له لمدة عامين وعندها أوضح له رباعي اللجنة أن هناك تقريراً من الجهاز الفني يفيد بعدم التجديد له وذكرت اللجنة للعجب أنه ظل في السنوات الأخيرة بعيداً عن التشكيلة ولم يعتمد عليه المدربون المتعاقبون وقالت اللجنة إن هذه الوضعية لا تتناسب مع قائد المريخ والأفضل له الاعتزال وأخطروه بأن مجلس الإدارة سينظّم مهرجاناً ضخماً لتكريمه حال قرر الاعتزال وسيقدم الدعوة لإسبانيول الإسباني أو السد القطري، كما سيمنحه مبلغاً مالياً ضخماً وأيضاً سيضمن له وظيفة في النادي، إما في دائرة الكرة أو في الجهاز الفني وطلب العجب مُهلة للتفكير.
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*لعب عيال ما دخل الهلال بسادمبا الهلال شطبه وبعدها توجه لاتحاد كلباء وهل الهلال مالك حصري لسادمبا 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يعير السعودي وفيصل موسى لأهلي شندي مقابل باسيرو وفريد



تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قاد مفاوضات مع مسؤولي أهلي شندي للحصول على خدمات باسيرو بمبا لاعب الارتكاز وفريد محمد نجيب لاعب الوسط اليمين في فرقة النمور مقابل الحصول على خدمات سعيد السعودي وفيصل موسى ووافق مسؤولو الأهلي على الصفقة كما حصلوا على الضوء الأخضر من صلاح إدريس راعي أهلي شندي غير أن الصفقة اصطدمت برفض السعودي مبدأ الإعارة وكانت لجنة التسجيلات ناقشت الصفقة وكلفّت جمال الوالي رئيس النادي بإقناع السعودي قبول الإعارة لكنه رفض في البداية وفي الأخير طلب منحه مُهلة للتفكير.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جمال أبوعنجة يثني على ابراهومة وحسن سفاري


اعتبر جمال أبوعنجة مدرب فريق الشباب إن مجلس الإدارة اتخذ القرار الصحيح بتصعيد الثنائي حسن وإبراهومة الى الفريق الأول خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية وقال أبوعنجة إن الاعتماد على فريق الشباب يؤكد أن المريخ يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح وشدد على أن لاعبي الشباب يختلفون عن الآخرين لأنهم تربوا على حُب النادي وتدرجوا بشكل سليم وذكر كيغان أن حسن مدافع متمكن يستخدم قدميه ويؤدي بذكاء وسيكون إضافة مهمة للمريخ لكنه دعا إلى عدم الاستعجال في تقييمه وتجهيزه على نار هادئة وأشار إلى أن إبراهومة لاعب وسط ممتاز يجيد اللعب في المساحات الحرة وذكر أنه تلقى العديد من العروض لكنه تمسك بالمريخ.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناويين الزعيم


المريخ يفاوض باسيرو..ويفتح ملف سادومبا
ثنائى الشباب أبراهومة وحسن يحتفلان بالتصعيد داخل مكاتب الزعيم
الأحمر يضم اوليفيه ويحسم صفقة مدافع الأهلى على جعفر

أدارة القطاع أهدت القرار للزعيم

المريخ يصعد ثنائى الشباب أبراهيم وحسن

المريخ يقص شريط التسجيلات الصيفية باوليفيه

نجم الدين يغادر كشف المريخ

المجلس التزم بتكريمه بحضور أسبانيول الأسبانى
العجب يرفض الأعتزال والجيلى عبدالخير يحسم الأمر خلال ساعات

المريخ يسعى لضم باسيرو وسادومبا يعود للظهور مجددا

على جعفر : أفتخر باللعب للمريخ ولم أتردد فى الموافقة

غنيم يلتقى هادى خشبة غدا ويبدى رغبته فى الانتقال للمريخ


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*:: بوضوح شديد || عبدالله كمال ::
لا برحم التاريخ ولا بظلم التاريخ
=====================
* في المريخ اطر اصحاب الاجندة الخاصة للتعامل مع الاشخاص وفقاً لفهم (من يخالفني الرأي فهو عدو المريخ)، وعليه وبين ليلة وضحاها بات اقوى سكرتير في تاريخ المريخ هو (عدو الكيان) لانه فقط صدح باراء وسياسات مخالفة لرئيس النادي الحالي جمال الوالي، او لانه اوضح حقائقاً على انها عادية لم يكن الرئيس يرغب في ظهورها الى العلن.
* قد يكون جمال الوالي على خطأ، وقد يكون عصام الحاج هو المخطئ، ولكن في النهاية هما مريخيان (صميمان) لا نشكك في عشقهما للاحمر، وبالتالي فثقتنا كبيرة ان الاختلاف حول المريخ ومن اجل الكيان، ولكن للاسف الشديد تبرز بعض الاصوات التي تضررت مصالحها كثيراً من وجود عصام الحاج في السلك الاداري بالمريخ وتعمل بجدية مطلقة وعبر شبكة محكمة لتصوير (القوي الامين) في مظهر الـ(كاره) لجمال الوالي والذي لا يرغب في ان يحقق الرجل نجاحات.
* اهل المريخ الحقيقيون يختلفون في الوسائل ولكن تظل الاهداف موحدة بالنسبة لهم جميعاً، والمنطق يقول ان شقة الخلاف مهما توسعت بين الاشخاص يتوجب ان يسعى العقلاء لردم الهوة وتقريب وجهات النظر لانه وكما اسلفت لا يختلفون من اجل مصالح شخصية وانما من اجل الكيان.
* مثلاً، الزميل المحترم بدر الدين الفاتح وهو المعروف بقربه من رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي تناول في احدى زاواياه - للامانة عندما قرأتها استغربت انها رأت النور - ملف الديون التي كشف عنها عصام الحاج وسعى (المنتفعون) الى تصويرها وكأنها جزء من استهدافه لجمال الوالي، وقال بدر الدين في زاويته التي اعتبرها الاجمل على الاطلاق في الفترة الاخيرة ان تلك الديون كانت بمثابة (الخنجر) الموضوع على رقبة المجلس السابق ما اجبره على الاستقالة خاصة وان الايام الاخيرة شهدت تحريك بلاغ يفرض على المجلس تسديد مبلغ 180 الف دولار لاحدى الجهات.. واضاف الفاتح ان هذه الديون قد تكون لا شئ بالنسبة لجمال الوالي ولكنها كانت بمثابة (العائق) الذي عطل حركة المجلس المستقيل.
* ولكن عندما تنظر لاقلام اخرى سعت بكل جدية واجتهاد لتحويل الاراء والنصائح التي ظل يقدمها عصام الحاج وتصويرها على انها تدخل في خانة العداء لجمال الوالي تصاب الاكتئاب وتدرك حجم المصيبة التي يعاني منها المريخ والتي من المؤكد انها ستعطله عن التطور وتجعله قابعاً في مكانه لسنوات اخرى ظل من خلالها اولئك (يستفيدون) من المريخ الكثير.
* نشد على ايدي رئيس المريخ في مطلبه القاضي بـ(تصفية النفوس) ولكن ننصحه بان يسكت الاصوات التي تعتقد ان الاساءة الى الآخرين وتشويه صورتهم امام الجماهير (البسيطة) والمخدوعة بآلة اعلامية مربوطة بمصالح مشتركة تقربهم منك وانت الرجل المحترم الذي تشهد القلعة الحمراء بافضاله على الكيان.
* ابعد هؤلاء واستمع الى النصيحة بان يكون التجديد هو منهج للمرحلة المقبلة، وحينها ستشعر بان مجهودات وعملك له نتائج ولا يضيع هدراً.
* اما لاولئك الاشخاص الذين يتخذون من الاساءة الى الشرفاء مدخلاً للتقرب اليك فلا نجد غير السير مع القدال في تحذيره الشهير: (لا بيظلم التاريخ، ولا برحم التاريخ، إياه عوس ايدك).

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*::: اللعب على الورق ||| جعفر سليمان :::
:: الوالي وعصام الحاج ..أختلاف ..وليس خلاف!! ::
=================
• لا يمكن أنكار قيمة الرجلين العالية ..جمال الوالي رئيس لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ ..وعصام الحاج الأمين العام السابق وقطبه البارز على مدى تأريخه الطويل.
• وحاجة المريخ للرجلين معا أمر تقتضيه أخلاقيات النادي وأدبياته العالية التي ميزته على كل أندية السودان، وربما خارج الحدود..وهو أمر محسوم ولا جدال حوله!
• بداية ..لا بد من تثبيت الحقائق قبل الحديث عن خلاف الكبيرين ..وهي أن من حق الأخ جمال الوالي تحديد الكيفية التي يدير بها نادي المريخ طالما أنه خيار مريخي أوحد بماله ..ودفق أفكاره وعلاقاته ..وكل ما يميزه!
• وأيضا من البديهي أن يكون للأخ عصام الحاج الحق في إبداء وجهة نظره في الشأن المريخي بوصفه مراقبا جيدا للأحداث ..وصاحب بصمة في تاريخ نادي المريخ لا يمكن إنكارها مطلقا!
• وبين هذا وذاك يمكن أن تطل الأختلافات في وجهات النظر..وتتباين الرؤى ..وهو ما يعتبر دليل عافية ..وأختلاف من أجل هدف مشترك يحاول الجميع الوصول إليه كل حسب وجهة نظره ورؤيته!
• أذن يجب حصر الأختلاف في هذا الجانب فقط ..وهو إختلاف وجهات النظر التي يمكن أن تلتقي ..وأيضا يمكن أن تتقاطع ..ولكن بشكل لا يؤثر على تحقيق الأهداف المشتركة!
• صراع الوالي وعصام الحاج صراع أيديولوجيات ..وشخصنته ..وإخراجه من إطاره يتبناها من لاعلاقة له بالضمير وحسابه..ويوسع مساحاتها المستفيدون فقط من حالة التنافر التي يمكن أن تتسع بين الرجلين!
• وما حدث خلال الفترة الماضية ..من تاجيج لنيران الخلاف بين الرجلين ..لم يكن لأجل مناصرة الأخ جمال الوالي كما يبدو ..إنما هي محض مواجد ضد عصام الحاج وهي مواجد تراكمت خلال الفترة التي تولى فيها منصب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ!
• وإن كان الأخ جمال الوالي غير في مفاهيم تتعلق بإدارة كرة القدم، ونقل نادي المريخ إلى فضاءات رحبة في مجال الأستثمار وإستمطار الأموال ..وتطوير البنى التحتية ..وإحدث تحولا كبيرا في فريق كرة القدم ونتائجه عبر مشوار طويل!
• فإن عصام الحاج أيضا ومن خلال مشواره مع المريخ صاغ واقعا إداريا محترما كان يهدف من خلاله إلى حفظ حقوق المريخ وضبط الحركة فيه ..والحفاظ على أمواله ومكتسباته!
• ولا ينكر إلا مكابر أن عصام الحاج وخلال فترته الماضية أدخل مفاهيم جديده ..ابرزها توقيعه لأتفاق مع الهلال عاد بموجبه حق سليب من المريخ كان بطرف الأتحاد العام ..وأبرز هيبة النادي القائد وميزه عن كل أندية الممتاز، وهو وضع لم يكن موجودا!
• حتى تسجيل الثنائي هيثم مصطفى ..وعلاء الدين يوسف ..كان من أهم وابرز القرارات الكبيرة التي لا يمكن أن تتخذ هكذا دون التفت يمنة ويسرة ..وكان للقرار ابعاده الأدارية والفنية!
• إذن لكل من الرجلين إسهام وبصمة تاريخية لا يمكن حصرها في ماذكرناه آنفا، ولا حجبها مطلقا عند تقييمنا للصراع بينهما ..وهو ما أعتقده دليل عافية وأن المريخ ناديا محظوظا ..لأن به أمثال الوالي وعصام الحاج وكلاهما محب للمريخ ..وإن أختلفت طريقة التعبير عن حبهما هذا!
• أما اصحاب الأجندة ..والذين يرمون إلى الأستفادة من توسيع رقعة الخلاف بين الرجلين فإن كل محاولاتهم ستكون إلى زوال ..ونثق بأن جمال الوالي وعصام يمكنها التسامي فوق كل شئ ..وتغليب المصلحة العامة على الصراع الشخصي ..وحينها سينزوي المرجفون ..وتختفي كل صور الأنتفاع والتكسب من تأجيج النيران هنا وهناك!
• أخيرا أحبتي ..نثق في قدرة الرجلين على تجاوز المرحلة الماضية ..وبداية مشوار جديد ..خاصة وان الوالي الأن هو رئيس المريخ ..وعصام الحاج عضوا بمجلس الشورى والشرف .. وما يجمع بينهما أكبر من الذي يفرقهما!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ياشباب على الابداعات 
متابعة رائعة ومبدعة 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
هؤلاء يستحقون الشطب قبل العجب !!
لايوجد ادنى مبرر يدفع بعض اعضاء لجنة التسجيلات الموقرين يواصلوا اللف والدوران حول القائد الكابتن فيصل العجب من اجل الضغط عليه بقرار الاعتزال واخلاء خانته من الكشف الاحمر ,, سواء بالحديث المباشر معه او مع المقربين منه او حتى من خلال التصريحات اليومية عبر الصحف ,, وكأن اخلاء فيصل العجب لخانته سيحل كل المشاكل الفنية التى ظل يعانى منها المريخ فى موسمه الحالي او كل المواسم السابقة ,, على هؤلاء ان كانوا يريدون مصلحة المريخ ان يكفوا عن مثل هذه التصريحات والمواقف غير المسؤولة تجاه الكابتن فيصل العجب وان يراعوا تاريخ اللاعب وماقدمه للنادى وعن تضحياته الكبيرة والمثالية من اجل جماهيره العريضة داخل وخارج السودان ,, واذا كانت لجنة التسجيلات تبحث بالفعل عن خانة لتسجيل ايا من الاسماء التى تتفاوض معها حاليا فعليها ان تراجع وتدقق فى الكشف الاحمر بعناية حيث لن يصعب عليها اكتشاف اسماء عاطلة فى كشف الفريق وتستحق الشطب رغم انها تصغر العجب سنا الا انها اصبحت عبئا ثقيلا على الفريق وعلى بقية اللاعبين خاصة فى الموسم الحالى الذى لم يقدم فيه المريخ ربع ماقدمه فى نفس الفترة من الموسم الماضى ان كان على مستوى الدورى الممتاز او البطولة الافريقية التى خرج منها المريخ فى هذا الموسم مبكرا !! 
كشف المريخ مزدحم بمثل هذه الاسماء التى نضب معينها ولم يعد لديها ماتقدمه للفريق فى موسمه الحالى او مايشفع لها حتى بالبقاء فى القائمة الحمراء حتى نهاية الموسم الحالى وبالتالي على لجنة التسجيلات ان كانت جادة فى غربلة كشف المريخ بغرض التخفيف على النادى من عبء الاحمال الثقيلة فعليها ان تضع اولا اسم موسى الزومه على صدر قائمة المشطوبين مع الشكر والتقدير له على الفترة التى قضاها لاعبا بالنادى وكذلك مصعب عمر الذى اخذ فرصته الكاملة الا انه لم يثبت على مستوى واحد وبالتالي لاجدوى من بقائه طالما ان لجنة التسجيلات ترفع شعار بناء الفريق من جديد خاصة فى مركز الطرف الشمال الذى ظل هاجسا لكل المدربين وثغرة استغلها معظم خصوم المريخ منذ رحيل البرازيلى ليما الذى استطاع ملء هذا المركز بكل اقتدار خلال الفترة القصيرة التى قضاها بالنادى ,, لهذا اذا كانت لجنة التسجيلات قد صرفت النظر عن الغانى غراندى فعليها ان تبحث عن البديل المحلى لانه بالتأكيد سيكون افضل عشرات المرات عن موسى الزومه او مصعب عمر ,, كذلك يستحق الكابتن بله جابر ان يدخل قائمة المرشحين للشطب واخلاء خانته فهو ايضا اخذ فرصته الا انه مع الاسف لم يطور من مستواه بل اصبح خطرا حتى على مرمى المريخ الذى لم ينجو من ( نيران اهدافه العكسيه ) اكثر من ان يكون مدافعا عنه ولا اعتقد ان قرار شطبه يمكن ان يمثل خسارة للمريخ فى ظل وجود الطاهر الحاج , بل اعتقد ان اللجنة تسرعت فى الاستغناء عن نجم الدين الذى اثبت تفوقا فى الطرف اليمين اكثر من بله جابر ,, كذلك نعتقد بان الكابتن سعيد السعودى يمكن ان يضاف الى قائمة المشاطيب فى وجود اكثر من بديل يمكن ان يسد خانته ويريح المريخ من اخطائه . 
قد يتفق او يختلف البعض فى التعاطف مع هؤلاء الاربعة موسى الزومه ومصعب عمر وبله جابر وسعيد السعودى ولكنى اجزم بان هناك شبه اجماع بانهم قد استنفدوا ماعندهم و لن يضيفوا للمريخ اكثر مما قدموه منذ تسجيلهم وحتى اليوم ,, فمن الخطأ الابقاء عليهم بل من الظلم ان يظل هؤلاء الاربعة يشغلون خانات فى الكشف بينما تتم مطالبة العجب باخلاء خانته على النحو الذى يحدث هذه الايام ,, مرة اخرى نعيد ونكرر بان الاعتزال ليس عيبا بالنسبة لكابتن العجب ولاينتقص من تاريخه فهى سنة الحياة , ولكن العيب كل العيب ان نضع العجب هدفا نتربص به كل صباح لاخلاء خانته باسلوب مجحف ليس به ذرة من الاحترام والتقدير لتاريخ الملك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يضم اوليفيه وثنائى الشباب ويشطب نجم الدين ويقترب من باسيرو وفريد
العجب يرفض الأعتزال .. سعيد يعارض الأعارة .. الأحمر ينتظر على جعفر .. والهلال يمدد لمحمد أحمد
الأحمر يعير محمد موسى الى أهلى الخرطوم
نجم الدين يفتح النار على الكوكى ودائرة الكرة ويعد بالرد على من شطبوه ويتهم المجلس بأستهداف العجب
لجنة التسجيلات المريخية تؤمن على على جعفر 
وتتمسك بسادومبا
وكيل اوليفيه وغراندى يثنى على الثنائى 
ويجتمع بالوالى
وينتقد دومينيك ويصفه باللاعب المثير للمشاكل
المريخ يشطب نجم الدين وموانزا
ويتعاقد مع اوليفيه .. ويصعد ثنائى الشباب
أغراه باسبانيول ومبلغ مالى ضخم .. مجلس المريخ يكون لجنة للأجتماع بالعجب والصدى تنشر تفاصيل المفاوضات
نجم الدين : الكوكى شخصيته ضعيفة ودائرة الكرة كانت تتعمد عدم اخطارى بالتدريبات
الأحمر يقترب من باسيرو وفريد
ثنائى الشباب سعيدان بالتصعيد
جمال ابوعنجة : حسن وابراهومة لاعبان مميزان والمجلس أتخذ القرار الصحيح
المريخ يعرض 100 الف دولار مقابل دومينيك
الهلال يجدد لمحمد احمد
أهلى عطبرة يتعاقد مع نادر خليفة
أداريون ومدربون يحكون(طرائف ومقالب التسجيلات) .. الأمل يدفع 130 الف دولار للاعب أجنبى أشركه فى عشر دقائق فقط 
مدافع الفرقة الحمراء يدلي بتصريخات ساخنة .. نجم الدين : دائرة الكرة تتعمد عدم اخطاري بالتدريبات .. والكوكي شخصية ضعيفة وتفرض عليه القرارات .. خالد احمد المصطفى مثله واي مشجع لاعلاقة له بالتشكيلة ويكتفي بدور الفرجة والمريخ في حاجة لمدرب عام مثل فاروق جبرة .. العجب محارب واتساءل من يطالبونه بالاعتزال : ماعلاقتهم بالكرة واين مارسوها ؟ النية كانت مبيتة للاستغناء عن خدماتي وطريقة التعامل السيئة من الجهاز الفني ودائرة الكرة هياتني للقرار ..يلاحقون اللاعبين بالاتهامات ودائرة الكرة بتاعة شلليات والحديث عن تهربي من المباريات الكبيرة محض افتراء .. الاحمر يفتقد مدربين اصحاب قرار وشخصيات قوية مثل كروجر وحسام البدري والتونسي ظلم ماكسيم واستبعده لاسباب غير منطقية  .. سارد على من شطبوني قريبا جدا ولن ابقى في منزلي بعد استغناء الاحمر عن خدماتي وستشاهدونني في الدوري الممتاز مع نادي اخر .. شكرا لجماهير المريخ ولا امانع في العودة الى المريخ اذا طلب مني
ثنائي الشباب يتطلعان الى التالق مع الاحمر  .. 
حسن سفاري : المجلس اتاح لنا فرصة خدمة الاحمر عبر الفريق الاول والمحارب علمنا حب المريخ وسنجتهد لاثبات وجودنا
ابراهومة : وجودي مع الكبار شرف ومهمتي صعبة وفخورون بالدفاع عن الوان الفرقة الحمراء
جمال ابو عنجة : حسن مدافع قوي وسريع ويجيد اللعب بالقدمين ويشارك في اكثر من وظيفة ويجب  تجهيزه على نار هادئة .. هناك نقلة حقيقية في القلعة الحمراء والاعتماد على الشباب يعيد المريخ الى السكة الصحيحة والاحمر لديه كنز لابد من استغلاله

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين يا رائعين
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخى محمد على المجهود الجبار والاتيارات الموفقه لاخبار اليوم الرياضى ..... او صحيفة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يفاوض باسيرو .. ويفتح ملف سادومبا
ثنائى الشباب أبراهومة وحسن يحتفلان بالتصعيد داخل مكاتب الزعيم
الأحمر يضم اوليفيه .. ويحسم صفقة مدافع الأهلى على جعفر
أدارة القطاع أهدت القرار للزعيم .. المريخ يصعد ثنائى الشباب أبراهيم وحسن
المريخ يقص شريط التسجيلات الصيفية باوليفيه
نجم الدين يغادر كشف المريخ
المجلس التزم بتكريمه بحضور أسبانيول الأسبانى .. العجب يرفض الأعتزال والجيلى عبدالخير يحسم الأمر خلال ساعات
المريخ يسعى لضم باسيرو وسادومبا يعود للظهور مجددا
على جعفر : أفتخر باللعب للمريخ ولم أتردد فى الموافقة
غنيم يلتقى هادى خشبة غدا ويبدى رغبته فى الانتقال للمريخ
بعد ان اجتاز الكشف الطبي .. اوليفيه يبدي الرغبة للمريخ في خانة موانزا .. نجم الدين يغادر القلعة الحمراء والفريق طارق يجتمع بالعجب
بعد ان قام بزيارته امس الاول .. الحضري : يس زميلي في الفريق والواجب يحتم علي الاطمئنان عليه ..
يس يوسف : ماقام به الفرعون يؤكد عمق العلاقات بيننا كلاعبين ولم استغرب الزيارة
تغييرات كبيرة على خارطة التسجيلات الحمراء .. اللجن الفنية تعيد ترتيب الاولويات وتدفع بثنائي الشباب لقائمة الفريق الاول .. علي جعفر يخلف محمد موسى في القلعة الحمراء واستبعاد كاسينو من الخيارات .. موازا يغادر وبقاء ماكسيم وارد والمريخ في انتظار رد الاهلي حول غنيم
برج المراقبة يقترب من القلعة الحمراء .. علي جعفر : افتخر باللعب للمريخ .. علمت بالامر من مسئولي الاهلي الخرطوم واهتمام الاحمر بي لم يشغلني عن مهمتي الوطنية مع المنتخب .. الوقت الان لصقور الجديان امامنا مباراة مهمة امام المنتخب الغاني ومواجهة النجوم السوداء ستمثل تحديا خاصا بالنسبة لي .. لم اتردد في الموافقة وضعت الطلب على طاولة ادارة فريقي ومنحتهم الضوء الاخضر ولن اخرج من قلعة الفرسان دون موافقتهم
في قرار تاريخي غاب لسنين المريخ يصعد ابراهومة وحسن للفريق الاول والثنائي يحتفل مع طاقم الزعيم 
الفريق طارق : الخطوة لن اكون الاخيرة واردنا توجيه رسالة لزملائهما مفادها من يحتهد سيجد فرصته
خالد احمد المصطفى :انا اكثر الاشخاص سعادة والتصعيد اعاد لي ذكريات توقيعي في الفريق الاول من الاشبال
درة الشباب في اول حديث للزعيم بعد التصعيد .. ابراهومة : اخيرا حققت حلمي ومبسوط 24 قيراط .. تواجدي في قائمة الكبار مسئولية صعبة طوقني بها الكوكي ومفاوضات الهلال معي لم تتوقف .. مباراة فريق القرن انصفتني وحسام غالي قال لي شد حيلك ستكون الافضل
بويول رديف المريخ يبدي سعادته بالوصول للفريق الاول .. حسن سليمان : تفاجات بقرار التصعيد ومااحلى مثل هذه المفاجات .. تلقيت عروضا عديدة من اندية الممتاز والجهاز الفني للشباب قام معنا بادوار كبيرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون     :


• الأمين العام أكد اكتمال كافة تفاصيل الإتفاق :
• الهلال يفجر قنبلة مدوية في ختام التسجيلات التكميلية
• الهلال يعسكر في الإسماعيلية تأهبا للنصف الثاني من الممتاز
• مجلس الهلال يحسم ملف التدريب ويسمي مديره الفني اليوم
• في خطوة مفاجئة المريخ يرفض التجديد للعجب ويشطب نجم الدين ويستغني عن موانزا
• المريخ يفتتح تسجيلاته بتصعيد الثنائي الشباب ويبدي الرغبة للايفواري ويصرف النظر عن الغاني
• محترف الهلال المفاجأة يصل خلال ساعات
• المريخ يطالب العجب بالإعتزال واللاعب يرفض
• عافية يقود تدريبات الهلال استعدادا لهلال الأبيض
• سنكارا يصل اليوم لمتابعة إجراءات الجنسية السودانية
• عبدو جابر يغادر كشوفات الفريق
• مجلس الهلال يعلن المدير الفني الجديد اليوم
• الأرباب يهدي مهاجم أثيوبي لهلال الساحل
• الجضري يزور يس بالمحروسة و اقتراب انفراج ازمته مع المريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم     :


• الهلال يفاجئ جماهيره بمهاجم من العيار الثقيل
• الهلال يجد لكاكا .. يحسم أمر التدريب خلال ساعات .. يسخر من مفاوضة ماكسيم
• المريخ يوسط 20 شخصا لإقناع العجب بالإعتزال واللاعب يرفض
• الإيفواري أوليفيه يوقع للمريخ .. شطب نجم الدين وموانزا .. الأهلي يرفض طلب الوالي
• محمد أحمد يعبر عن سعادته بالإستمرار في الكشوفات الزرقاء
• بكري المدينة يرفض الإعارة وخلاف في مجلس الهلال حول شطب خليفة احمد
• تسجيلات الهلال تكتمل بوصول المهاجم الأجنبي وعلي النور
• المنتخب الغاني يصل الخرطوم فجر الخميس لمواجهة صقور الجديان في تصفيات المونديال 
• مهاجم المنتخب الأثيوبي صلاح الدين يوقع لأهلي شندي ومدرب صقور الجديان يشيد بالصفقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـمــــوج الازرق :


• مفاجأة : البرنس (هيثم مصطفى) يتلقى عرضا مغريا من فريق المحرق البحريني
• الهلال يخطف درة المنتخب الوطني (علي النور) تمهيداً لضمه في كشوفاته خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية
• الهلال يضم ابوتريكة (محمد احمد) لمدة موسمين إضافيين
• الكوارتي اثار التوتر في الاتحاد العام اثناء ضم اللاعب محمد احمد في كشوفات الازرق 
• الأمين العام للهلال : مفاجأة كبيرة في انتظار جماهير الأزرق 
• المريخ يستغني عن خدمات مدافعه الدولي نجم الدين والزامبي موانزا
• المنتخب الغاني يصل الخرطوم فجر الخميس لمواجهة صقور الجديان في تصفيات المونديال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :



• فيصل العجب يرفض الإعتزال ويقترب من الهلال
• الهلال يسجل أبو تريكة ويؤكد على بقاء بكري المدينة وصالح الأمين وجابر يغادر
• المريخ يعلن الحرب على النقابين ويبدأ  بشطب نجم الدين
• الهلال يؤمن نجم تسجيلاته بالمنتخب في المطار اليوم والإثيوبي صلاح يبدي الرغبة للنمور بأديس
• إتفاق غير ملعن بين البرير والوالي حول العجب وسادومبا
• الأرباب يهدي الوالي باسيرو مقابل سعيد السعودي والإثيوبي يوقع في أديس أمس
• المنتخب الغاني يصل الخرطوم فجر الخميس لمواجهة صقور الجديان في تصفيات المونديال 
• المريخ يستغني عن خدمات مدافعه الدولي نجم الدين والزامبي موانزا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللاعب وقع امام مازدا ..الارباب تكفل بصقة هداف الدورى الاثيوبى ويهديه لهلال الساحلاهدى الارباب صلاح ادريس المحترف الاثيوبى فيتانا ولاعب الخرطوم الوطنى السابق سليمان محمد  الى نادى هلال بورتسودان مساهمه منه فى العودة بالفريق الى الدورى الممتاز ويعتبر الاثيوبى فيتانا هداف الدورى الاثيوبى بـ 19 هدف حتى الان بالاضافة الى انه يعتبر هداف الفريق القومى الاثيوبى حيث احرز هدفا فى مباراة اثيوبيا والسودان الاخيرة بالخرطوم فى شباك اكرم الهادى واحرز هدف ايضا فى شباك المعز فى مباراة الاياب باديس ابابا وبلغت تكلفة اللاعب حوالى 120 الف دولار الذى وقع على اقرار الرغبة امس باديس ابابا بينما وقع سليمان محترف الخرطوم السابق اليوم ظهرا امام عضو مجلس اتحاد الكرة مازدا
                        	*

----------

